# Chicago Gameday: Read about what you missed



## buzz (May 5, 2004)

*The Aftermath...*

(This post will always be updated with the most current information.)

ENWorld Chicago Gameday is a day of *FREE* gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. *The next gameday is June 26th.* To participate, simply reply to this thread with your intention play in one of the following events. Reply or PM me (buzz) with any questions. 

Please note that all player sign-ups are subject to GM approval. Approval for Slot-1:Game-5 and Slot-2:Game-3 require email contact with ENWorlder Mark.

*Our host*:
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*Our schedule*:

*Slot 0: Breakfast*
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Little America (
located across the Metra tracks and a couple blocks northwest of Games Plus). _Arrive at the store by 9:00am to settle in to your game tables._

*Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm*

*Meal break* from 2:30pm to 3:30pm. Be sure to come back on time for the...

*Prize drawing* from 3:30pm to 4:00pm. Featuring prizes from (so far) Atlas Games, Bad Axe Games, Bastion Press, Contested Ground Studios, Expeditious Retreat Press, Khan's Press, MonkeyGod Enterprises, Necromancer Games, RPG Objects, and Sovereign Press... and a signed copy of the Dragonlance Campaign Setting book donated by KnowTheToe! You must sign up for games in advance (i.e., here) to be eligible for prizes.

*Slot 2: Afternoon events from 4:00pm to 9:00pm (or later)*

*Slot 0: Breakfast*
No limit to number of attendees.

1. buzz (I'm gonna try at least.)
2. jalea
3. William Ronald
4. Barendd Nobeard
5. omokage
6. Trevalon Moonlerion
7. JoeGKushner
8. Painfully
9. CalicoDancer (if able to wake up on time  )
10. PBartender
11. Shadowbane
...

*Current games for Slot 1*

Game 1: *The Hoffman Identity*
(Dark*Matter [d20 Modern])
Summary - _The Hoffman Institute is the world's preeminent paranormal research organization. You work for its Special Division, in Blue Section. You do black ops. You're the best of the best. You've seen it all. You're ready for anything.

You're also hung over, sitting in a holding cell in some small mountain town, dressed like a lumberjack, and have absolutely no idea how you got there.

Go!_

10th-level heroes will be provided.
GM - Buzz
Seats - closed
1. Pbartender
2. jalea
3. William Ronald
4. Baron Von Starblade
5. Kareyev
6. rowport

Game 2: *On a Road to Nowhere: N1 – The Right of Adulthood*
(Darwin's World, 2nd Ed [d20 modern])
Summary - Life was hard living on the edge of the wasteland but you'd grown up to thrive on the challenge. Soon your diverse home village just wasn’t enough for you anymore. You wanted to see what's left of the world. Your chance came with the arrival of the famous trade caravan of Lord Zehgo. The merchants were looking for help; Warriors, Explorers, Scouts, and Craftsmen were all needed. And so, you left your home in search of adventure. 

To increase profits, Lord Zehgo has ordered that the caravan will be trailblazing a new trade route towards the fabled land of Nowhere. After days of travel in the wastes, you have come upon a friendly tribal settlement surprisingly rich in water, artifacts, and metals. Unfortunately, the dealing runs into a snag when the tribal chief points out that, according to tribal law, only those who have passed the Right of Adulthood may barter or be bartered with! After some clever negotiations, Lord Zehgo comes back to the caravan with good news. If the caravan sends a group to participate in the Right of Adulthood, and they succeed, then trade can commence between the caravan and the tribe. 

As new recruits, Lord Zehgo asks you to go as a test of your loyalty to the caravan. At the rate of triple pay and rights to 50% of any goods found, how could any red-blooded (or green-blooded for that matter) adventurer refuse!

The GM will provide a variety of pre-generated characters.
GM - Reidzilla
Seats - 6 open
1. Bront
2. spacepirat3
3. moquif
4.
5.
6.

Game 3 & Game 4:*Two tables. Two GMs. ONE ULTIMATE PRIZE!*
(D&D 3.5e)
Summary - _The war has dragged on and everyone's getting sick of it. Neither side can maintain an advantage and it seems there are two steps back for every step forward. If the war drags on much longer, *both* kingdoms will be ruined, but each side is too stubborn to stop fighting first. As information--some false, some true--flows back and forth, both sides begin to focus on rumors of a powerful magical artifact. Perhaps this relic will give your side the advantage needed to win the war! The war that has dragged on for years now comes down to this: a race to find the planet's most potent magic before the enemy. Get there first! Or die trying..._

Private room (one table).

Table 1:
GM - Barendd Nobeard
Players - 2 open
1. Kid Charlemange
2. JoeGKushner
3. Sqwonk
4. socpsychguy
5. 
6. 

Table 2
GM - Trevalon Moonleirion
Players - 2 open
1. CalicoDancer
2. Chuck G
3. Shadowbane
4. Ronin84
5.
6. 

Game 5: *Group Combat Demo/Playtest (On a Minis Table)*
(D&D/d20)
Summary - _I'll be putting some new rules for Group Combat through their paces with the help of a select group of participants._

GM - Mark
Seats - closed
1. thalmin
2. Painfully
3. omokage
4. Braunusvald

Game 6: *The Voyage of the Damned*
(Ravenloft campaign & D&D 3.0 ed core ruleset) 
Summary - _It is a cold, dark and rainy night in the coastal town of Davenport. A mysterious fog has slowly crept into town, blanketing the area in a creepy fashion and bringing with it, a foreboding sense of sadness and despair. At the Black Raven Inn, a group of hardened adventurers gather at a table to drink and reflect on better times. Down on their luck from a depressed economy and lack of work, they yearn for an opportunity to escape their current state of misfortune and make some decent gold away along the way. Suddenly, they notice a young lad posting a sign up on the wall at the far end of the bar. In ever widening anticipation, the adventurers slowly walk over to read the sign. As if in answer to their collective prayers, they read the sign and feel a sudden rush of excitement as they finally have found that one chance they all have been waiting for.

"First ye served! To all that see this fine offer, let it be known the ye famous and generous Captain Van Der Decken offers the grand sum of 1,000 gold coins to each adventurer to function as Men-At-Arms in defense of ye fabled S.S. Leviathan on its voyage to the New Frontiers! May thy dedicated and honourable among thee please bring thine poster as proof of thine sincerity to the port office in the Harbour of the fine town of Davenport!
Signed,
Most admirably.
McGruder, ship steward"_

5th level pregenerated heroes will be provided. Extra backup characters and NPC's will be available for continued play for those who suffer an early demise!
A grid map and figs will also be provided. 
GM- GORAK
Seats- 1 open
1. KnowTheToe
2. Ebechan
3. 
4. madthio
5. Yukon Cornelius
6. Yukon Cornelius' wife


*Current games for Slot 2*

Game 1: *Gaming at Delilah's*
(d20 Modern)
Summary - _The new casino, Delilah's, is pretty quiet tonight. It's a weeknight and there are plenty of seats at any of the games. It's been a lucky night for everyone while the roulette wheel keeps pulling up the same numbers and the blackjack dealer can't help but bust. Just when the heroes feel that their luck has hit a peak, they find out that it's all downhill from here._
Several characters will be provided to choose from.
GM - omokage
Seats - 1 open
1. Barnedd Nobeard
2. PatrickTH
3. socpsychguy
4. Pbartender
5. buzz
6.

Game 2: *Freya's Cloak*
(D&D 3.5)
Summary - _Skallgrim the Red has done the unthinkable - he has stolen Freya's Cloak from her palace in Folkvang and vanished! The greatest heroes of the Vikings have assembled in the Great Hall of King Halldorr to retrieve the Cloak and avenge this outrage. Their task: Journey to Skallgrim's Hall and bring back the Cloak, whatever the cost, whatever the means._
14th level characters provided.
GM - Kid Charlemagne
Seats - closed
1. Reidzilla
2. GORAK
3. Baron VonStarblade
4. Bront
5. Ebechan
6. madthio

Game 3: *The Reluctant Heroes of Datheham*
(D&D/d20)
Summary - _The continuing adventures of those wonderful adventurers (with, perhaps, a few special guests!)_

Nth-level characters (provided, if necessary)
GM - Mark
Seats - Possibly one seat available
1. William Ronald
2. Deron
3. Trevalon Moonlerion
4. Shadowbane
5. Braunusvald
6. Email only, please.

Game 4: *Who Wants to Be a God?*
(D&D Miniatures)
Summary - _Wanted: god to be patron of dungeon battles. Must prove ability to guide dungeon combat. No deific experience required.

Dungeon arena-style battle(s) for 2-6 players. Each player will be provided an encounter group of 100 points. Figures used will be from the Harbinger, Dragoneye, and Archfiend sets (Giants of Legends might also be used, if available). I can run 2 separate battles on one table, so can handle total of 2-12 players. Rules will be taught._

GM - thalmin
Seats - 12
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Game 5: BONUS SEMINAR: *Painting Seminar*
Summary - _Learn to paint or tweak your skills. Some of the things I can cover include:

Basic Materials - Paint, brushes and brush care, primer, thinning agents, palettes, etc…
Prepping miniatures - Filing, trimming, pinning, gluing and basing
Thinning Paints – proper consistency, washes & glazes
Advance painting Techniques – Drybrushing, layering, blending
I will also be available for any questions or quick demonstrations. If there is enough interest, I will do this at the next game day as well. 

This will be a hands-on interactive seminar. 

I will supply everything needed, but feel free to bring your own stuff. I will have some pre-primed and based miniatures ready to paint for anyone who needs them. I will also be creating a handout that covers the basics for future reference. Email me at knowthetoe@earthlink.net with any questions._

"GM" - KnowTheToe
Seats - closed
1. jalea
2. JoeGKushner
3. Painfully
4. spacepirat3
5. Nikmal


----------



## buzz (May 5, 2004)

W00t! Here we go, folks. Sign up for an event and get your game on!

*Note to GMs*: If your event description is still listed as "more details to come", please post final descriptions ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## omokage (May 5, 2004)

By the way buzz. I'm signed up for Mark's morning game.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 5, 2004)

Hey, Buzz, sign me up for the two table game (#4 & 5), either table is fine.  Also, I noticed Baron VonStarBlade had asked in for my game in slot two, but I don't know if you want to wait for him to ask here...


----------



## buzz (May 5, 2004)

omokage, Kid Charlemange: You've been added to the games you mentioned.

As for the Baron, I'll wait until he posts here. I think he may have requested my game as well, but I don't want to presume.

*Prize update*: It looks like we may have Eden Studios on board for a prize donation as well! Further bulletins as events warrant.


----------



## jalea (May 5, 2004)

Hey gang!

Please sign me up for:
Breakfast
Slot 1 Game 2 - Buzz' D20 Dark Matter
Slot 2 Game 6 - Know the Toe's Painting seminar

Thanx,

Jalea


----------



## buzz (May 5, 2004)

jalea said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for:
> Breakfast
> Slot 1 Game 2 - Buzz' D20 Dark Matter



Done.


----------



## William Ronald (May 5, 2004)

Hi, Buzz:

Sign me up for breakfast and for The Hoffman Identity in Slot 1.  As a remindr, I am volunteering to serve as a "back up" GM if we have a lot of walk-ins or a cancellation for Slot 1.  (I can also provide anyone who wants to volunteer as a back up DM for Slot 2 with an adventure to run.)  I am already signed up for Slot 2.

Comoe on, June!


----------



## buzz (May 5, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Sign me up for breakfast and for The Hoffman Identity in Slot 1.



Done.

My game seems to be popular. I better make sure it doesn't suck!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 5, 2004)

Buzz, please add me for breakfast.  I must maintain my tradition of signing up for breakfast and then not making it down in time to eat.


----------



## William Ronald (May 5, 2004)

Barendd, since Reidzilla is running Darwin's World, maybe he can run the bionic battle between you and Matty Helms that we did not do last time!


----------



## omokage (May 5, 2004)

ah yes. I forgot to sign up for breakfast with my last post. Please throw me in there.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 5, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Barendd, since Reidzilla is running Darwin's World, maybe he can run the bionic battle between you and Matty Helms that we did not do last time!




_*Why, yes I can!!!!!!!!!*_

Complete with giant frickin' lasers coming out of your eyes!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 5, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> _*Why, yes I can!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> Complete with giant frickin' lasers coming out of your eyes!



 Excellent!

I'll have to go in for more shots of radioative juice to prepare!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 5, 2004)

Since I invoked my priviledge to sign up for games early, all i gotta do is sign up for breakfast.  And that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## buzz (May 5, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Barendd, since Reidzilla is running Darwin's World, maybe he can run the bionic battle between you and Matty Helms that we did not do last time!



Is there a set of Rock'em-Sock'em Robots at GP? 

Mmm... d20 Rock'em-Sock'em Robots... Mmm...


----------



## Reidzilla (May 6, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Is there a set of Rock'em-Sock'em Robots at GP?
> 
> Mmm... d20 Rock'em-Sock'em Robots... Mmm...





<Bender>
Hey, that's cool. As long as I'm not stickin' out my neck.
</Bender>


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 6, 2004)

Breakfast:

Sounds good. Sign me up.


Game 4 & Game 5:Two tables. Two GMs. ONE ULTIMATE PRIZE!
(D&D 3.5e)

This sounds fun. Sign me up.

The painting Seminar:

Sounds excellent and I'd really appreciate some new tips and ideas.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 6, 2004)

Hey there are already two people for the painting seminar. Excellent.


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2004)

Gotcha down for breakfast, Joe.

GMs, please remember that you need to approve players before I can add them.


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Hey there are already two people for the painting seminar. Excellent.



I'll take that as a "yes" to add jalea and Joe to the seminar.


----------



## thalmin (May 6, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Is there a set of Rock'em-Sock'em Robots at GP?
> 
> Mmm... d20 Rock'em-Sock'em Robots... Mmm...



Sorry, no Rock'em-Sock'ems, but no objection if someone wants to bring 'em.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 6, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Breakfast:
> 
> Sounds good. Sign me up.
> 
> ...




Sign this man up!


----------



## Painfully (May 6, 2004)

For the benefit of the Baron, I post this link, and hope Buzz and the appropriate GM's will approve.

GM's please take a look.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1519729&postcount=128

*edit* Maybe I can make try this:


			
				Baron Von Starblade said:
			
		

> Wow there appears to be a superb selection of games this time around. Sign me up for the Hoffman Identity in the AM slot, and Freya's Cloak in the afternoon slot.
> __________________
> -BvS





Technically speaking, he posted it himself.  I'm just flashing it for him.


----------



## Painfully (May 6, 2004)

Okay, my turn.  

I'll put in my bid for breakfast, and some mini painting in slot 2.


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2004)

Okay, I've added Joe to the Ultimate Prize, the Baron to my d20M game, and Painfully to breakfast.

Painfully: nothing for slot 1?


----------



## FCWesel (May 6, 2004)

Buzz.  Should anyone want to sign up for my game, just add them on: "First Come First Serve".  Is that okay?


----------



## Painfully (May 6, 2004)

I've already got Mark's combat playtest in the morning slot.  Although I'd probably sign up for ALL the slot 1 AND slot 2 games if it were in any way remotely humanly possible!  Somebody make me a clone or 3!  Oh, wait.  Gotta wait for Paranoia XP (coming this August) before I can do that trick!


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Buzz.  Should anyone want to sign up for my game, just add them on: "First Come First Serve".  Is that okay?



Will do.

I'm not sure why this policy of approval was added in recent gamedays, but I was just continuing the tradition. Do GMs prefer it one way or another?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 6, 2004)

I only know a few of the players, so it doesn't matter to me.  Baron VonStarblade I know, so if you want to add him to my Freya's Cloak game, go right ahead.  

I don't mind just adding the players - I don't need to approve them.


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> I've already got Mark's combat playtest in the morning slot.



D'oh! I forgot.

Anyway, more good news: Jim Butler of Bastion Press is sending some prizes! thalmin, keep your eyes peeled for a package from them, and maybe Eden, too.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 6, 2004)

I approve anyone who shows interest.  

Well if Edward Scissors Hands wants to participate, I will have to decline.  His fingers are hell on the brush bristles.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 6, 2004)

Buzz, do you have a link to the original planning thread?  I had plans on one of the other weekends in June and can't remember what or when the event is.  I am pretty sure I wrote it in one of my posts.


Don't worry, I know Gameday is open, but don't want to double book the other weekend.


----------



## Sqwonk (May 6, 2004)

Please sign me up for 
Slot 1-Game 4- Ultimate Prize

Slot 2 - Gaming at Delilahs

Thanks


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 7, 2004)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for
> Slot 1-Game 4- Ultimate Prize
> 
> Slot 2 - Gaming at Delilahs
> ...




Sign this fine gentleman up for either mine or barendd's table.


----------



## buzz (May 7, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Buzz, do you have a link to the original planning thread?




The original "planning the planning thread":
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82710

The GM sign-up thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83918


----------



## buzz (May 7, 2004)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for
> Slot 1-Game 4- Ultimate Prize



Done!

Trev/Barendd: I'm just adding people to the first available spot. If all the spots don't fill up, you guys can divvy up the players between the two groups as you see fit.


----------



## omokage (May 7, 2004)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Slot 2 - Gaming at Delilahs



Count Sqwonk in


----------



## buzz (May 7, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> Count Sqwonk in



Done.


----------



## Pbartender (May 7, 2004)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> I don't mind just adding the players - I don't need to approve them.




The same goes for me...


----------



## PatrickTH (May 7, 2004)

Put me in for Slot 1, Game 1 (Anything run by Floyd is pretty cool.) and Slot 2, Game 2.


----------



## Kareyev (May 8, 2004)

Please sign me up for 
Slot 1-Game 2- The Hoffman Identity

Thanks


----------



## GORAK (May 8, 2004)

*The Mists of Ravenloft welcome anyone..........*

Morning Slot 1- Game 7- Voyage of the Damned
Buzz,
The ever present Mists welcome any brave soul into Ravenloft without the preapproval of the Dark Powers!
Just go ahead and sign up anyone who post-humously interest in the game.
*evil grinz*
Gorak


----------



## spacepirat3 (May 8, 2004)

Hi,

Please sign me up for:
Slot 2 Game 6 - Know the Toe's Painting seminar

thanks,

- spacepirat3


----------



## buzz (May 8, 2004)

Added: 

PatrickTH to S1/G1, S2/G2
Kareyev to S1/G2
spacepirat3 to S2/G6


----------



## socpsychguy (May 9, 2004)

*Game Sign Up*

Howdy, 

I'm new to this whole thing.  Could I be signed up for:

Slot 1: Game 4 
Slot 2: Game 2

Let me know if I need to do anything else.

Thank you,

Paul


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 9, 2004)

Let the man in, Buzz.  Thanks!


----------



## buzz (May 9, 2004)

socpsychguy said:
			
		

> Slot 1: Game 4



Done. (S2/G2 pending GM approval.)


----------



## Pbartender (May 9, 2004)

Hey Buzz...

In my game description (Slot 2, Game 1), could you please replace the following:



> The GM will provide a variety of pre-generated Level 1 Agents.




With this:



> The GM will provide a variety of pre-generated Level 1 Agents.
> To review the Spycraft rules, download Spycraft Lite (Zipped .pdf, 717 kb), a free PDF from Alderac Entertainment Group.




Thanks.


----------



## buzz (May 10, 2004)

Pbartender: Done. Can I call dibs on the snoop?


----------



## omokage (May 10, 2004)

Funny how you let PatrickTH in the door without me, but denied spacepirat3.

I'm cool with letting them both in.


----------



## buzz (May 10, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> Funny how you let PatrickTH in the door without me, but denied spacepirat3.



Do you mean sqwonk? spacepirat3 didn't ask for your game.

As for PatrickTH, I was most liekly confuzzled trying to remember which GMs cared about approval and which didn't.  

My profuse apologies!    Chalk it up to first-timer error...


----------



## Pbartender (May 11, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Pbartender: Done. Can I call dibs on the snoop?




Most certainly.


----------



## buzz (May 11, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## omokage (May 11, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Do you mean sqwonk? spacepirat3 didn't ask for your game.



actually I meant socpsychguy. Sorry

EDIT: Also, Trevalon is moving from my game to Mark's game in the afternoon slot. I suppose that Trevalon should verify this move by posting here, but I was asked to let you know


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 12, 2004)

Since the painting seminar is full I would like all four of the participants to send me a short email describing what you would like to get out of it and if you would like a description of your skills.  This will help me customize the event and ensure I do not overlook anything.


knowthetoe@earthlink.net


Thanks


----------



## buzz (May 12, 2004)

omokage: Roger. I'll wait for Trev to post so it's "official".

I had thought event-jumping was bad gameday etiquette, though...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 12, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> I had thought event-jumping was bad gameday etiquette, though...




Well, the former despots, uh, I mean Gameday Organizers, had rules against it.  But you're in charge now.  Do whatever you want!


----------



## buzz (May 12, 2004)

Despite being Neutral Good with Chaotic tendencies, I'm going to err on the side of Lawfulness and decree that if you sign up for something, you should stick to it unless there's a really good reason.

Of course, Trev is a Gameday Platinum member, so he can game-jump willy-nilly should he choose. 

Hmm... I really need to make up some Gameday Platinum member cards...


----------



## omokage (May 12, 2004)

The switch is due to the fact that Mark's afternoon slot is just a single session of his ongoing campaign, which Trevalon has now joined.


----------



## Mark (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for indulging us.  Trev should be posting his confirmation, too, but he has his last final at school tomorrow so he might not check in until the weekend.


----------



## thalmin (May 13, 2004)

Hi, Buzz. Just a quick note to let everyone know that Bastion Press has come through for us. We just received prize support from them, a box full of goodies. Oathbound, Into the Green, Doom Striders, and their Forged novel.

Thanks to Bastion Press.


----------



## FCWesel (May 13, 2004)

Wow, cool news Thalmin.  Thanks Bastion.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 13, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 13, 2004)

Here's that obligatory confirmation post stating my switch.   Lookin forward to all of this!


----------



## buzz (May 13, 2004)

thalmin: Rawk!

Trev: You been switched!

FYI, I'm hoping to get a banner ad created this weekend so I can start advertising Gameday on other sites. If anyone wants to give creating one a shot, feel free. Just send it to me. I've started work on the official Web site, but that may not happen this weekend, as I've got kitchen cabinets to install.


----------



## uffizzi (May 13, 2004)

*Game 7: The Voyage of the Damned*

Please sign me up for  Game 7: The Voyage of the Damned. Thanks!


----------



## buzz (May 14, 2004)

uffizzi: Welcome! I've added you to game 7.


----------



## FCWesel (May 15, 2004)

Hey Buzz....uh...uhmm...how's the game-day webpage thingy doing?


----------



## Mark (May 16, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, I'm hoping to get a banner ad created this weekend so I can start advertising Gameday on other sites. If anyone wants to give creating one a shot, feel free. Just send it to me. I've started work on the official Web site, but that may not happen this weekend, as I've got kitchen cabinets to install.




Cabinets are fun.  Got a laser light to help level them?

You might want to point that banner ad to the new website when you get it going.  These threads can be a little daunting for those who aren't regulars on EN World. ($0.02)


----------



## buzz (May 16, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz....uh...uhmm...how's the game-day webpage thingy doing?



I've got a URL and a general look. It just needs to be filled with content and a few graphics. I apologize for not getting it completed sooner; being a homeowner has been a lot more work than I expected.


----------



## thalmin (May 17, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> (snip) being a homeowner has been a lot more work than I expected.



Ain't that the truth!

And we have received some door prizes from Eden Studios.   (It arrived on Friday, but I had been too busy to stop by the store until today.)


----------



## buzz (May 17, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> And we have received some door prizes from Eden Studios.   (It arrived on Friday, but I had been too busy to stop by the store until today.)



Booyah!  It's looking like we'll have a good selection of swag for people to take home.

I do have some bad news, though. FCWesel has informed me that some real-life dilemmas will prevent him from attending this Gameday. Ergo, I'll be removing his game from the lineup. He's told me that the player currently signed up is a personal friend, so I don't think there will be any hard feelings. We'll miss ya FC!


----------



## buzz (May 17, 2004)

Now that FC's game is removed, does anyone else want to call dibs on the private room for slot 1?


----------



## FCWesel (May 17, 2004)

Yeah.      Sorry guys.  I am sure you all will manage to have fun!  If not, you are silly engwish kaniggets.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 17, 2004)

Yes, Trev and I would like to use it for our 2-table game.  Just so no one overhears the other table and gains some advantage.....


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 17, 2004)

I'm sorry to see you go FCWeasel, but I'm also happy seeing as how I didn't even notice you snatch the private room out from under my nose  (good save, barendd!)

Hope all works out well for you, good sir.


----------



## buzz (May 17, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Yes, Trev and I would like to use it for our 2-table game.  Just so no one overhears the other table and gains some advantage.....



I don't know if I have the authority (as it's thalmin's store), but that's cool with me. I'll make a note of it in the main post.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 18, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> (good save, barendd!)




I aim to please!


----------



## FCWesel (May 18, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to see you go FCWeasel, but I'm also happy seeing as how I didn't even notice you snatch the private room out from under my nose  (good save, barendd!)
> 
> Hope all works out well for you, good sir.




Actually, I was the first to post a game for the day and called the room at the start.  When you asked for it later on...well it was a day late and a dollar short, as they say.  But I am glad its gonna work out for you guys, good luck with your game idea.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 18, 2004)

FC is right, Trev.  While we talked about using the side room, we didn't even officially say we'd run a game until after FC Wesel.

FC Weasel
us

OK, so based on the time stamps it was more like "4 hours late and a dollar short" instead of a "day late"....   But we were still later than FC Wesel. He must have _improved initiative_ or something.

FC: Hopefullly you can make the next Gameday and run your game then--because I would love to play in it!


----------



## buzz (May 18, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## buzz (May 19, 2004)

*bump* again


----------



## Reidzilla (May 19, 2004)

Wow, I thought events would fill a little quicker than this. I hope we have a good attendance.

Hmmm...maybe if we promised that all attendees would get to shoot *GIANT LASER BEAMS *  out of their eyes...hmm.


----------



## Mark (May 19, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Wow, I thought events would fill a little quicker than this. I hope we have a good attendance.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe if we promised that all attendees would get to shoot *GIANT LASER BEAMS *  out of their eyes...hmm.




It's over a month away.  When the planning was first started, there was the possibility that it might be the first week of June (hence the early planning) but then the event was scheduled for the end of June.  Hence the long sign up period and the general holding off to sign up based on people wanting to be sure there schdule is clear to attend, I'd imagine.


----------



## thalmin (May 20, 2004)

Ooooops. I'll try to get my summary up tomorrow.


----------



## buzz (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, things should pick up as we get closer to the actual event date. And the Web site and banner ad will be ready Real Soon Now(tm)! Honest!


----------



## William Ronald (May 20, 2004)

Thalmin: Is there an EN World Game Day poster or flyer at Games Plus? I can't recall seeing one on Sunday.  It might be a great way to get some more people on the boards.

Also, I was thinking that from the number of replies in the Chicago Gamer seeking good group thread that it might be a good idea to have some informal gamer matchup at the gameday  -- even if it is just people saying hello.

We might also want to see if we can have some quick games like Zombies available for any events that wrap up early.  

Reidzilla:  We usually have a lot more people signing up closer to the event.  So don't worry.  Hmm, maybe that "bionic battle" between Barendd Nobeard and Matty Helms might work as a good Darwin's World demo.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 21, 2004)

Buzz

I have had a request by Nikmal to join the painting seminar.  Could you add Nikmal as the fifth participant.


Thanks

Matt


----------



## thalmin (May 21, 2004)

Here is the summary for Slot 2, Game 5:

D&D Miniatures - Who Wants to Be a God?
Wanted: god to be patron of dungeon battles. Must prove ability to guide dungeon combat. No deific experience required. 

Dungeon arena-style battle(s) for 2-6 players. Each player will be provided an encounter group of 100 points. Figures used will be from the Harbinger, Dragoneye, and Archfiend sets (Giants of Legends might also be used, if available). I can run 2 separate battles on one table, so can handle total of 2-12 players.

Buzz, no gm approval required for this event.


----------



## thalmin (May 21, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Thalmin: Is there an EN World Game Day poster or flyer at Games Plus? I can't recall seeing one on Sunday.  It might be a great way to get some more people on the boards.



 Good idea. I'll see what I can work up. Any suggestions?



> Also, I was thinking that from the number of replies in the Chicago Gamer seeking good group thread that it might be a good idea to have some informal gamer matchup at the gameday  -- even if it is just people saying hello.



Another good idea. Maybe we should put our city-of-residence on our nametags?



> We might also want to see if we can have some quick games like Zombies available for any events that wrap up early.



I can provide Flux and Guillotine for this, but I don't own a copy of Zombies. Anyone else want to bring something?


----------



## buzz (May 21, 2004)

KnowTheToe: Nikmal has been added. Are you willing to sign up more participants, or is this the limit?

thalmin: summary added.


----------



## William Ronald (May 21, 2004)

Hi, Thalmin:

Maybe a poster should have the EN World logo, the link prominently displayed and say something like this:

EN World Chicago GameDay, June 26th, 9:30 a.m. to 9:00 p.m.

A free day of gaming and a chance to both meet fellow gamers and play in different rules systems.  (List some of the rules systems.)

You might want to use some good art from this website or WotC's site.

I will put my town on my tag, and I will write up some of what I am working on for a homebrew campaign.  (I now have the time to sit down and write out my ideas.  I will likely start a few threads here and elsewhere soon on what I have planned.)


----------



## thalmin (May 22, 2004)

I'll see what I can do.

Buzz, could you please add to the Minis summary that rules will be taught? Thanks.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 23, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> KnowTheToe: Nikmal has been added. Are you willing to sign up more participants, or is this the limit?
> 
> thalmin: summary added.





Yep this is the limit, 5 is all I cans take and I's cans't takes no more.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2004)

Sign me up for

Slot 1:
Game 2:On a Road to Nowhere: N1 – The Right of Adulthood

Slot 2:
Game 3: Freya's Cloak

Thanks


----------



## Reidzilla (May 24, 2004)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sign me up for
> 
> Slot 1:
> Game 2:On a Road to Nowhere: N1 – The Right of Adulthood
> ...




As Bront is my roommate, I guess I should let him play.


----------



## buzz (May 24, 2004)

thalmin: Added.

Bront: Welcome! You've been signed up for the games you requested.


----------



## Mark (May 24, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I can provide Flux and Guillotine for this, but I don't own a copy of Zombies. Anyone else want to bring something?




I haven't played Flux but those other two games are fun.


----------



## buzz (May 24, 2004)

And, lo, I giveth to you...

The Official ENWorld Chicago Gameday Web site

Comments? Corrections? Let me know.

Next step is the banner ad. Anyone want to pitch in?


----------



## Reidzilla (May 25, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Next step is the banner ad. Anyone want to pitch in?




How about this?    The site looks nice by the way.


----------



## thalmin (May 25, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> And, lo, I giveth to you...
> 
> The Official ENWorld Chicago Gameday Web site
> 
> Comments? Corrections? Let me know.



Nice going!


----------



## Mark (May 25, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Next step is the banner ad. Anyone want to pitch in?




I've used the above banner and linked it to the new website.  It is running on the RPGHost Network, on EN World, and on Pen and Paper (.net).

Could you add a link on the new site to Creative Mountain Games as an official co-host of the Chicago Gameday, please?


----------



## thalmin (May 25, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> How about this?    The site looks nice by the way.



Nice. If it said where, it would be perfect.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 25, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Nice. If it said where, it would be perfect.




Sorry, I thought four frames of info was pushing it already. Of course, I do accept store credit...just kidding!   

Seriously, I can alter it if need be. Just let me know.


----------



## William Ronald (May 25, 2004)

As June is almost here, we might want to consider mentioning the Gameday when we post on other websites.  Fortunately, we seem to be doing fairly good on filling up events.

I like the website and hope that we will have a good turnout.


----------



## buzz (May 25, 2004)

Reidzilla: Booyah! I'll work on getting this used at sites pother than the ones Mark mentioned. Thanks so much!

Mark: Link to CMG added. Thanks for getting the ad placed!

William: Definitely. Putting a link to this thread or the site in one's .sig is always useful.


----------



## omokage (May 25, 2004)

BUZZ! You stole A List Apart! I like ALA, but since this Gameday site is only relevant for another couple weeks, I'll let you slide, but wow. You little thief.


----------



## buzz (May 25, 2004)

I was waiting for someone to catch me on this. Bonus prizes for omokage!  At least we know it's standanrds-compliant...

I love ALA, and I wanted to get the site up lickety-split, so I figured I'd just steal their awesome setup. I'll build everything for real by the next Gameday, after I recover from GenCon. I want to have an extensive archive and an "official" photo gallery, eventually.


----------



## Ebechan (May 25, 2004)

*Freya's Cloak still open?*

If you are still looking for a player for slot2, game 3, I would like to get in on that ^^


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2004)

thalmin, could you be so kind as to give us an accounting of what prizes have been received so far? I figure mention of them on the new site might help pimp Gameday. Danke!


----------



## Painfully (May 26, 2004)

I don't know if listing all the prizes is a great idea, but I would definitely post a list of contributors to the gameday.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2004)

Why do you think it's not a good idea?


----------



## thalmin (May 26, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> thalmin, could you be so kind as to give us an accounting of what prizes have been received so far? I figure mention of them on the new site might help pimp Gameday. Danke!



I'll make a list today at work, and will send it to you first chance ( I work tonight until 11).


----------



## CalicoDancer (May 26, 2004)

I wish to be put into Trevalon Moonleirion's game.  Thanks ye 

and put me up for breakfast....I'llbe there if I can wake up early enough


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 26, 2004)

CalicoDancer said:
			
		

> I wish to be put into Trevalon Moonleirion's game.  Thanks ye
> 
> and put me up for breakfast....I'llbe there if I can wake up early enough




I need to photoshop some sort of seal of approval for players in my game... 

Anywho, buzz, please add this lovely young lady to my game.

(I know her...not just randomly calling posters lovely young ladies now...  )


----------



## William Ronald (May 26, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I need to photoshop some sort of seal of approval for players in my game...
> 
> Anywho, buzz, please add this lovely young lady to my game.
> 
> (I know her...not just randomly calling posters lovely young ladies now...  )




I would hope not, Trev, as I am neither young nor a lady.  

On a more serious note, can individual gamers donate prizes? There is something I have repeatedly said that I do not need but I can bring it by to be given away.  (I will try to bring it with me when I stop by Games Plus on Sunday. Or would it be better to bring it on the Gameday, thalmin?)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 26, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I would hope not, Trev, as I am neither young nor a lady.
> 
> On a more serious note, can individual gamers donate prizes? There is something I have repeatedly said that I do not need but I can bring it by to be given away.  (I will try to bring it with me when I stop by Games Plus on Sunday. Or would it be better to bring it on the Gameday, thalmin?)




Yet you don't deny being lovely... I'm onto you, you narcissist, you... 

I don't think there's anything wrong with individual donations--if I remember right KnowTheToe did, or was going to bring a signed copy of Dragonlance to one of the last gamedays.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 26, 2004)

The only thing about donating used books for prizes is that who's gonna want hand-me down books that someone else didn't want?  If the donation is something good, and in good condition, fine, but you wouldn't want to devalue the niceness of the prizes.


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2004)

CalicoDancer: Welcome! I've added you to Trev's game.

William Ronald: You are more than welcome to donate prizes; I've done so in the past. I can't speak for thalmin, but I just brought them the day of.


----------



## William Ronald (May 26, 2004)

The product has seldom been used, and is in good condition.  I will bring it with me on Sunday to Games Plus and run it past thalmin and a few other people whom I hope will be there.

Trev: As for the charge of being like Narcissus, it's all Greek to me.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 27, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, can individual gamers donate prizes?



Yes, you can.  I donated a few last time.  Ask to see Painfully's new dice bag and be amazed!


----------



## buzz (May 27, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## GORAK (May 27, 2004)

I plan to donate some old 1st and 2nd ed D&D stuff and other relevant things to the prize pool. 

As for player signup, any victims are welcome to come aboard the _Voyage of the Damned_ without the preapproval of me or the Captain! Just sign them in! Our trip will be departing at Slot 1, Game 7 at 9:30am sharp! All aboard!

It will be D&D 3.0 ed core rules using the Ravenloft core rulebook with a dozen or so pregenerated 5th level heroes to choose from. There will be a grid map with assorted figs to choose from. Gameplay and floor plans will take place mainly aboard a large ship. Players are encouraged to bring a D&D 3.0 or 3.5 ed Player's Handbook with them. A copy of the 3.0 or 3.5 ed Dungeon Master's Guide would be a big help too. 
............................


ship


----------



## buzz (May 27, 2004)

GORAK said:
			
		

> I plan to donate some old 1st and 2nd ed D&D stuff and other relevant things to the prize pool.



Nice! Thanks, Gorak.


----------



## Pbartender (May 28, 2004)

Hey Buzz, I don't think I ever signed up for breakfast...  Put me on the list.

Certainly can't miss the usual infusion of a "2x2" breakfast.


----------



## buzz (May 28, 2004)

Pbartender: done!


----------



## William Ronald (May 28, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, I don't think I ever signed up for breakfast...  Put me on the list.
> 
> Certainly can't miss the usual infusion of a "2x2" breakfast.





Same here, and it will be good to see you at the game day.  

I think it will also be a good idea for anyone who wishes to bring something for breakfast at Games Plus.    (I brought some struedel last time that went over fairly well.)

Also, everyone, try to mention this thread and the gameday elsewhere.


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Anubis (May 30, 2004)

Ya' know, I've never been to a gaming convention before, and this looks perfect to meet other gamers.

Yeah!  Although it's still a month away, I don't wanna miss my chance to get in on the game that looks most interesting.  Sign me up for breakfast and the two table game in Slot 1 along with the meal break and prize drawing!

I do have a couple questions, though.  How will figures be done?  (I don't have any of my own, as I use pins in my home games.)  Will characters be provided or do we need to make them in advance?  Will it go by the books, and what house rules will be in place?  Lastly, will the FAQ be used for rules clarifications or not?

Sorry about all the questions, I'm a gaming convention virgin.  Not to gaming, but just to conventions and gamedays.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 30, 2004)

Anubis said:
			
		

> Ya' know, I've never been to a gaming convention before, and this looks perfect to meet other gamers.
> 
> Yeah!  Although it's still a month away, I don't wanna miss my chance to get in on the game that looks most interesting.  Sign me up for breakfast and the two table game in Slot 1 along with the meal break and prize drawing!
> 
> ...




Welcome to the game, Anubis.  Add him to *my* table...it looks so lonely compared to Barendd's...

As for your questions...

I don't mess around with minis too much, so I mainly use counters or dice.  There may well be some minis that people will bring, and you are of course welcome to buy one at the store and use it however you wish...Basically, we'll use SOMETHING to represent your character!  

Rules are standard 3.5 edition, but as long as you know 3.0, you'll be good to go.  No funny house rules.  Weird situations that might've been updated in a FAQ.. well... we'll cross that bridge if and when we come to it.  If something is unclear in the rules, I'll usally throw the question on the table for a few seconds, then just make a ruling.

Characters will be provided to you, at no cost....except your sanity... heh heh heh. 

I think that answers all of your questions, O Jackal-headed God.


----------



## Anubis (May 30, 2004)

I do have one more question: is the game good vs. evil?  One table as good and the other evil?  If so, which table is yours?  (So I know which character mindset to prepare for, hehehe.)


----------



## buzz (May 30, 2004)

Welcome to Gameday, Anubis! You're all signed up.


----------



## Ebechan (May 31, 2004)

*Ok, I decided I can get up that early one day anyway*

Hey Buzz, could you sign me up for Slot 1 Game 6: The Voyage of the Damn? Thank ye kindly


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 31, 2004)

Anubis said:
			
		

> I do have one more question: is the game good vs. evil?  One table as good and the other evil?  If so, which table is yours?  (So I know which character mindset to prepare for, hehehe.)




Well, I'm not super sure, but I do believe that Barendd and I are just going to be having two good parties who simply represent different factions or interest groups, or perhaps rival kingdoms.  Even if you're good, you can be plenty cutthroat once you've both got your eyes on the prize though...


----------



## Shadowbane (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok, Mark has givin his permision for me to join his second-slot game, and I would hopefully like to join Trevelon's table in games 3&4 in the first slot. I'd also like to be in slot 0 for breakfast.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2004)

Shadowbane said:
			
		

> Ok, Mark has givin his permision for me to join his second-slot game




Cool by me!


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2004)

Ebechan: Done!
Shadowbane: Done! Welcome to Chicago Gameday.
Trev & Barendd: FYI, I'm sorta singing up players to either table semi-randomly to balance each one out. The players can split up between tables however you or they want, though.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 1, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not super sure, but I do believe that Barendd and I are just going to be having two good parties who simply represent different factions or interest groups, or perhaps rival kingdoms.  Even if you're good, you can be plenty cutthroat once you've both got your eyes on the prize though...



 Exactly.  Both will be (generally) good--just two factions with opposing goals.

Of course, one of the goals might be to kill the other side....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 1, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Ebechan: Done!
> Shadowbane: Done! Welcome to Chicago Gameday.
> Trev & Barendd: FYI, I'm sorta singing up players to either table semi-randomly to balance each one out. The players can split up between tables however you or they want, though.



No, they'll have to "Rochambeau" each other to decide who goes to which table.  

On a more serious note, Buzz, here's the blurb for our game:

_ The war has dragged on and everyone's getting sick of it.  Neither side can  maintain an advantage and it seems there are two steps  back for every step  forward.  If the war drags on much longer, *both* kingdoms will be ruined,  but each side is too stubborn to stop fighting first.  As information--some  false, some true--flows back and forth, both sides begin  to focus on rumors  of a powerful magical artifact.  Perhaps this relic will give your side the  advantage needed to win the war!  The war that has dragged on for years now  comes down to this: a race to find the planet's most  potent magic before  the enemy.  Get there first!  Or die trying....._


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2004)

Barendd: Description added.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 1, 2004)

Welcome to your demis....er... my game, Shadowbane!


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## thalmin (Jun 2, 2004)

buzz, even if nobody signs up for the minis game, I plan to still run it as a pickup game, or series of games.


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2004)

Sounds good to me, thalmin.


----------



## Sqwonk (Jun 3, 2004)

Buzz - Can you please take me off the Gaming at Delilah's session in the afternoon.  I am still coming to Gamesday, but I am afraid I may have to leave earlier in the evening than I had hoped.  Stupid real life.

Thanks


----------



## omokage (Jun 3, 2004)

arrg! Byebye Sqwonk. Sorry you can't stay.


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2004)

Curse you Sqwonk! CURSE YOU!!!

Regardless, done.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 3, 2004)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Buzz - Can you please take me off the Gaming at Delilah's session in the afternoon.  I am still coming to Gamesday, but I am afraid I may have to leave earlier in the evening than I had hoped.  Stupid real life.
> 
> Thanks




Then come to the Day o' Games at Games Universe in Milwaukee on June 19.  We will miss you in Chicago, but maybe some of us can see you the week before.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Buzz

As I am moving this weekend, Please OK any who wish to die..err..join my Darwin's game. 

Thanks


----------



## Anubis (Jun 4, 2004)

Is there a spot left in "Freya's Cloak"?  All the numbers are filled, but it still says there's one seat open.  If possible, I'd like to get in on that game as it's the only D&D3.5 game in Slot 2 and I don't know how to play any of the other systems represented.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2004)

Reidzilla: Will do.

Anubis: That game is closed. I apologize; I forgot to change the status to "closed" when I added the last person. Forgive me for being a big doofus. 

I wouldn't worry so much about not knowing how to play the other systems. It's all d20, after all, and I doubt very much that the GMs would mind.

(GMs, speak up now if you mind.)


----------



## pogre (Jun 4, 2004)

buzz,

Sounds like another great games day! Alas, I will be in China during the fun (anybody know of cool gaming shops in Beijing ).

The link to Games Plus is broken in the first post.


----------



## Lord_Horzt_Bowsmen (Jun 4, 2004)

Anubis told me about this, and it sounds good.  Sign me up for Game 6: The Voyage of the Damned.

How do I contact the guy running the game?  The e-mail option for the boards doesn't work.


----------



## Lord_Horzt_Bowsmen (Jun 5, 2004)

By the way, if no one signs up for the Miniatures game in Slot 2, I'm willing to run a D&D version 3.0 Epic Level game.  Is that possible to set up this late in the planning?


----------



## omokage (Jun 5, 2004)

If "Courts Martial" or my own game don't get at least 4 players each, what do you think we should do, P-bar? I'm willing to join your game if Nobeard wants to also. Or, you and buzz are welcome to join mine.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 5, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> If "Courts Martial" or my own game don't get at least 4 players each, what do you think we should do, P-bar? I'm willing to join your game if Nobeard wants to also. Or, you and buzz are welcome to join mine.




Suit yourself...  I'm easy.

If it makes a difference, I do have everything all ready to go for my game.  All I need is players.  My adventure is pretty flexible as far as number of characters go.  I could feasibly run it with just Buzz.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 5, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> If "Courts Martial" or my own game don't get at least 4 players each, what do you think we should do, P-bar? I'm willing to join your game if Nobeard wants to also. Or, you and buzz are welcome to join mine.



 That's fine with me.


----------



## Lord_Horzt_Bowsmen (Jun 5, 2004)

How do I sign up for Voyage of the Damned?  I don't see an e-mail contact for the GM.

Also, I'd like to repeat my offer to run an Epic Level game if the Miniatures game doesn't take.

Just say the word.  Thanks.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 6, 2004)

Lord_Horzt_Bowsmen said:
			
		

> How do I sign up for Voyage of the Damned?  I don't see an e-mail contact for the GM.




Email for the message boards has been disabled by the management.

Anyway...  Usually you simply post your interest for a particular game in the Gameday thread.  Then, all you have to do is wait for the organizer, Buzz this time, to notice your post, and add you to the roster.

Your post above will probably suffice.


----------



## Lord_Horzt_Bowsmen (Jun 6, 2004)

Great!  Then yeah, "Voyage of the Damned" sounds good!

I would like to know if Buzz is okay with me running that Epic Level game if the Miniatures game gets cancelled.  This is sounding like a lot of fun!



If that's okay with him, I'll provide more details ASAP.


----------



## buzz (Jun 7, 2004)

pogre: Good catch! The link has been fixed.

Lord_Horzt_Bowsmen: You have been added to Voyage of the Damned. Welcome aboard! As for your epic-level game, I do appreciate the offer to run a game. By participating in this Gameday, you'll be added to the mailing list, so you'll be told when we're recruiting GMs for the next Gameday.

omokage & Pbartender: If we don't see any more sign-ups for your games, why don't we just have the game with fewer signups join the one with more? Not that I have any problem being Pbartender's only player, if he's fine running it that way.  There's also the possibility of walk-ins, of course.


----------



## buzz (Jun 7, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 7, 2004)

I suggested in the Chicago gamer seeking a group link in my sig that it might be a good idea to have some of the people on the boards looking for new groups to attend the Game Day and try to talk with each other over lunch.  Is anyone interested?

Also, I noticed that we need to boost the sign ups a little.  So, maybe each of the GM's can talk a little about the events and their games.  For example, Reidzilla, tell us about Darwin's World? Will players need to have much knowledge of the game to play in your event?  Why do you think players will enjoy your event?

Game masters, time for a little self-promotion!


----------



## uffizzi (Jun 7, 2004)

*Remove*

Please remove me from the sign up list for the "Voyage of the Damned" game as I will be unable to attend Game Day. Thank you.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 8, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> For example, Reidzilla, tell us about Darwin's World? Will players need to have much knowledge of the game to play in your event?  Why do you think players will enjoy your event?




What is this all about?
The Road to Nowhere adventures are design to cater to players that are new to the post-apocalyptic setting of Darwin's World while still being fun for those of us who pine for the old school Gamma World days. The basic premise is that the characters will travel with a massive caravan consisting of merchants and explorers that is heading to the fabled desert of Nowhere (western Mid-West USA). Each adventure will deal with a threat or challenge that the caravan encounters. The caravan idea helps give the PC a reason to stick together and not eat each other. It all allows the campaign to move around to different locals each adventure without to much contrivance.   

What do I mean by post-apocalyptic setting?  
The world as we know it have been destroyed in a great world. While limited Tactical Nuclear strike did occur, the majority of the damage was done by chemical and biological warfare. The introduction of genetically engineered viruses, further mutated by bio-toxic waste and radiation, caused what living things that survived the initial war to evolve rapidly. The mutations that endured became fully functional within only a few generations. Among Humans it created a vast population of gifted mutants that outnumbers pure humans 20 to 1.   

Eeeuu! Why would I want to play in a world like that?!?!? 
The Road to Nowhere adventures are not based on the tedious struggle to survive. Instead they focus on the heroic effort of exploration, discovery of forgotten technology, and making the world a better place by blowing away lots of bad monsters and evil Mutants!! The pay ain't bad either!   

Do I get to keep my character and advance him like in a "Living" campaign?
Yes. Your first time at a Road to Nowhere adventure, you will pick from a variety of almost complete 5th level character templates. After adjusting and adding a few things, you'll be ready to play. To help prevent characters from becoming to “cookie cutter”, each template will only be used a few times, thus your PC will only be likely to meet 2 or 3 others that are very similar. After each game session, I will collect the Character sheets and save them. Whenever you join another Road to Nowhere adventure, you will get to advance your character while new player are finishing theirs’.   

Finally, why do I think people will like to play my Darwin's World, Road to Nowhere event?
Because you get to explore an weird world of wonder; discovery of forgotten technology and ancient weapons of power; and you get to make the world a better place by blowing away lots of bad monsters and evil Mutants!! Cripes! What more could you want!


----------



## rowport (Jun 8, 2004)

Buzz!  I will snatch away in my hot little hands (eww...) the last open slot in your illustrious d20 modern game in the a.m.  Unfortunately, I will not be able to make an afternoon session, but thems the breaks...  I am looking forward to seeing everybody again!

PS - Painfully- I dig the new eTools 1.5.0, but you are right about the buggy templates- bummer.   :\


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2004)

uffizzi: Sorry to hear you can't make it.  Come by next time!

rowport: Glad you could make it for at least half of Gameday! You've been added to my game. Rest assured, you'll be the first one to die.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 9, 2004)

Thalmin:  Did you create a poster for the Game Day?

Also, any other pick up games besides those mentioned?


----------



## thalmin (Jun 9, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Thalmin:  Did you create a poster for the Game Day?
> 
> Also, any other pick up games besides those mentioned?



Sorry, Poster slipped my mind. I'll try to get it set up today.

Looks like the minis game will be a pickup.


----------



## buzz (Jun 9, 2004)

Reidzilla: Would you be able to make me a version of the banner ad that's 14K or less? Some of the other sites (and even ENWorld) have that as a requirement for banner ads. If you don't have time, I can do it. I just figured I'd ask.


----------



## buzz (Jun 10, 2004)

*Bump*

Khan's Press have confirmed a hefty donation of prizes; winners will be able to choose from their entire catalog fo PDF products. Woo!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 11, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Reidzilla: Would you be able to make me a version of the banner ad that's 14K or less? Some of the other sites (and even ENWorld) have that as a requirement for banner ads. If you don't have time, I can do it. I just figured I'd ask.




I am a little busy but, I will try!


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2004)

Booyah! I appreciate your help, 'Zilla.


----------



## Ethren (Jun 12, 2004)

i would like to sign up for breakfast and the 2 table game in slot one


----------



## Tristan Polaris (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd like to sign up for breakfast and Two Table Game in Slot 1.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 12, 2004)

welcome to the party, ethren and tristan!


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey Buzz...I was just looking over the lists of games and noticed mt name was still on a slot.  You need to take my name off of the list as I will not be at the Game Day, remember? (I sent you that email back around May 15th or so.)  The game was the cool sounding "Freya" game...


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 12, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Reidzilla: Would you be able to make me a version of the banner ad that's 14K or less? Some of the other sites (and even ENWorld) have that as a requirement for banner ads. If you don't have time, I can do it. I just figured I'd ask.




Here you go!


----------



## buzz (Jun 13, 2004)

Ethren: Done! Welcome!
Tristan Polaris: Done! Welcome!
FCWEsel: Done! Oops. I'd removed your game but forgot to remove you. 
Reidzilla: Thanks!


----------



## Lord_Horzt_Bowsmen (Jun 13, 2004)

Oops, I almost forgot, sign me up for the breakfast, too!  Sorry about that!


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2004)

Lord_Horst_Bowsmen: Added to breakfast.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Buzz,

How about some specific directions to Little America for those who don't know their way around Downtown Mt. Prospect (other than how to get to Games Plus  ) You know, cross streets etc.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2004)

Good idea. Can someone (thalmin?) provide them, as I've never ever been there.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 14, 2004)

*Character Details?*

For this game, what characters are we using? Pregenerated, bring your own, etc...

Game 3 & Game 4:Two tables. Two GMs. ONE ULTIMATE PRIZE!
(D&D 3.5e)
Summary - The war has dragged on and everyone's getting sick of it. Neither side can maintain an advantage and it seems there are two steps back for every step forward. If the war drags on much longer, *both* kingdoms will be ruined, but each side is too stubborn to stop fighting first. As information--some false, some true--flows back and forth, both sides begin to focus on rumors of a powerful magical artifact. Perhaps this relic will give your side the advantage needed to win the war! The war that has dragged on for years now comes down to this: a race to find the planet's most potent magic before the enemy. Get there first! Or die trying...


----------



## spacepirat3 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd like to sign up for Slot 1, Game 2: On a Road to Nowhere: N1 – The Right of Adulthood (Darwin's World, 2nd Ed [d20 modern])

- Thanks


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 14, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> For this game, what characters are we using? Pregenerated, bring your own, etc...
> 
> Game 3 & Game 4:Two tables. Two GMs. ONE ULTIMATE PRIZE!
> (D&D 3.5e)...




Barendd and I are making the characters for our respective tables.  Have no fear they will be perfectly balanced 2nd level characters for this deligtful 10th level adventure.... 

Nah, a variety of pregenerated 10th level characters will be provided.  If you have a burning deisre to play something, make a request and we'll see if we can hook you up.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 14, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Barendd and I are making the characters for our respective tables.  Have no fear they will be perfectly balanced 2nd level characters for this deligtful 10th level adventure....
> 
> Nah, a variety of pregenerated 10th level characters will be provided.  If you have a burning deisre to play something, make a request and we'll see if we can hook you up.




No burning desires here. I'm usually pretty happy with one of the four core classes (cleric, fighter, rogue, mage) but can play one of the others in a pinch.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2004)

spacepirat3: Done! Welcome aboard.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 15, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz,
> 
> How about some specific directions to Little America for those who don't know their way around Downtown Mt. Prospect (other than how to get to Games Plus  ) You know, cross streets etc.



It's at 299 West Central Rd., 4 blocks west of Rt 83/Main Street/Elmhurst Road (just 2 blocks north and 3 blocks west of Games Plus). The entrance to the parking lot is off South Elmhurst AVE. (NOT Elmhurst ROAD). If I knew how, I would add a map.


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2004)

A map to Little America from Games Plus

Also, I just sent off payment for the banner ad to run on GamingReport.com for a month. It's a little late, but at least it'll be up for the critical days when we get the rush of sign-ups.

W00t!


----------



## Mark (Jun 15, 2004)

I've got some changes, please for my second slot game.  Can you adjust it to read -

GM - Mark
Seats - Possibly two seats available
1. William Ronald
2. Deron
3. Trevalon Moonlerion
4. Shadowbane
5. Email only, please.
6. Email only, please.

This drops ejja_1 (working extra hours), s100bus and Michael (both in an alternate group now).

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I've got some changes, please for my second slot game.



Done!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 15, 2004)

I would like to promote Mark's second slot game, as he is a good DM and I have been having a very good time with the group!!  

Also, we are less than two weeks away from our game day!!! So, here is a big THANK YOU to buzz for helping organize this, thalmin and the other wonderful people at Games Plus for being such gracious hosts, and everyone involved in making the game day happen!!!


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2004)

You're welcome, William.  I just hope this all goes smoothly and that my GM'ing skils are up to snuff.

Be sure to pimp Gameday wherever and whenever you can! It's crunch time!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 15, 2004)

I have done so already today, and will do so again!!!

So, if it is now "crunch" time, were the past several weaks "fluff" time?   Also, have faith in yourself.  To quote Sun Tzu, "Know your enemy and know yourself and you will win a thousand battles."


----------



## madthio (Jun 16, 2004)

*Sign me up!*

I'm interested in 
Slot 1: Game 6 - Voyage of the Damned, and 
Slot 2: Game 3 - Freya's Cloak.  

Let me know if I posted in time; I just found this forum!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 16, 2004)

Madthio, welcome to the boards!!!

There is still time to register for events!  So, don't worry.

It is a good idea to preregister, although DMs generally will try to accommodate walk-ins.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 16, 2004)

*It Gets Better!*

Thanks to the generousity of some of the publishers, we know have more goods including!

Tome of Horrors 2 (2 copies!)
Frost & Fur (2 copies!)
A/State (2 copies!)

All are big old hardcovers and as far as I understand, are only viable to those who preregister, sign up and actually show up! 

So get going!


----------



## buzz (Jun 16, 2004)

madthio: You're signed up. Welcome to gameday!

JoeGKushner: SWEET! Thanks. I was worried we wouldn't have enough prizes this time around, but I'm happily being proven wrong. We just might have too many!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 16, 2004)

I also plan to bring in some of the 2nd Edition Player's Handbooks and a few other things as well.  

So, remember, let's get out there and promote this Game Day!


----------



## buzz (Jun 16, 2004)

I checked GamingReport.com, and our ad is up and running. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Mark (Jun 17, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> I checked GamingReport.com, and our ad is up and running. Keep your fingers crossed.





Cool!


----------



## Anubis (Jun 17, 2004)

I have a burning question.  How do I get to Games Plus?  I'm from Pontiac, which is about 100 miles (give or take) south of Chicago down I-55.  The closest I've been to Mount Prospect is Joliet; I've never been in Chicago and especially not north of it.  I haven't a clue how to get there.

Could someone give directions to Games Plus from Pontiac?  Also, how easy is it to get to Little America from there?  Finally, is there plenty of (hopefully free) parking?


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Buzz...  I think it's just about time to seriously consider joining forces with Omokage's game.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 17, 2004)

Anubis said:
			
		

> I have a burning question.  How do I get to Games Plus?  I'm from Pontiac, which is about 100 miles (give or take) south of Chicago down I-55.  The closest I've been to Mount Prospect is Joliet; I've never been in Chicago and especially not north of it.  I haven't a clue how to get there.
> 
> Could someone give directions to Games Plus from Pontiac?  Also, how easy is it to get to Little America from there?  Finally, is there plenty of (hopefully free) parking?





Anubis, I would enter in the address from Mapquest or another website.  However, here is how I would try to get to Games Plus from Joliet.

Take Interstate 80 to the Tri-State Tollway (Interstate 294) towards Wisconsin.  Take the Tri-State Tollway to Interstate 90 going towards Rockford.  (This is near O'Hare Airport.)  Take Interstate 90 to the North exit for Elmhurst Road.  Go north on Elmhurst Road for several miles until you see the signs for Prospect Road and shortly after that for Northwest Highway. You can park in the Metra lot, or you can make a left on Northwest Highway to go towards Little America.  The first post will have addresses.

Also, I posted about the game day at Mortality.net.  So, we may have a few people showing up from there.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 17, 2004)

Anubis said:
			
		

> I have a burning question.  How do I get to Games Plus?  I'm from Pontiac, which is about 100 miles (give or take) south of Chicago down I-55.  The closest I've been to Mount Prospect is Joliet; I've never been in Chicago and especially not north of it.  I haven't a clue how to get there.
> 
> Could someone give directions to Games Plus from Pontiac?  Also, how easy is it to get to Little America from there?  Finally, is there plenty of (hopefully free) parking?



Last question first. Free parking on street, although our neighbors would appreciate it if everyone would use the commuter lot for the game day (free parking on weekends). Little America is just about 5 blocks away.
Mount Prospect is just a few miles north, and barely west, of O'hare airport. Game Plus is 1 block west and half a block south of the intersection of Rt 14 (Northwest Highway) and Rt 83 (Elmhurst Road or Main Street).


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2004)

Anubis said:
			
		

> Could someone give directions to Games Plus from Pontiac?



Here you go:

Directions from Pontiac to Games Plus


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz...  I think it's just about time to seriously consider joining forces with Omokage's game.



Yep, it's looking that way, unless you want to count on walk-ins (or run it with just me). Let's put off a final decision until closer to zero hour, just in case we get some sign-ups over the weekend. :crosses fingers in regards to GamingReport ad:

Omokage, would you have a problem absorbing us into your d20M game?


----------



## omokage (Jun 17, 2004)

no problem buzz-man.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 17, 2004)

Looks like my minis game is just going to be a pick-up game. That's ok. (I'll probably be ready to do some swapping, too.)


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 17, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> I was worried we wouldn't have enough prizes this time around, but I'm happily being proven wrong. We just might have too many!




Buzz, are you ill?!?!!? Too many prizes?!?!? That's not possible!!!!   

Actually, I am planning on bringing a few books I regret moving so they can find a new home. As they are used, they won't go in the prize pile. I will simply set the box down and let the swag-fu begin for whoever wants them. Assuming, of course, that Thalmin does not mind.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 17, 2004)

Way back on page 3 or 4, socpsycguy asked to be in the d20 Modern game as well.  Can we add him to that game, so he doesn't lose his spot if it fills up?  Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Way back on page 3 or 4, socpsycguy asked to be in the d20 Modern game as well.  Can we add him to that game, so he doesn't lose his spot if it fills up?  Thanks.



D'oh! Good catch. He's been added.  Sorry, socpsychguy!


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 18, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Omokage, would you have a problem absorbing us into your d20M game?






			
				omokage said:
			
		

> no problem buzz-man.




Sounds good to me...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 18, 2004)

Anubis said:
			
		

> I have a burning question.  How do I get to Games Plus?  I'm from Pontiac, which is about 100 miles (give or take) south of Chicago down I-55.  The closest I've been to Mount Prospect is Joliet; I've never been in Chicago and especially not north of it.  I haven't a clue how to get there.
> 
> Could someone give directions to Games Plus from Pontiac?  Also, how easy is it to get to Little America from there?  Finally, is there plenty of (hopefully free) parking?





Howdy,
I'm not a big fan of mapquest myself, as it tends to make things overly complicated.   (some friends of mine wound up on the _wrong_ side of Detroit by listening to mapquest a few years back... Anywho, I-294 is a tollway, and so is I-90, you'd probably end up saving time AND money if you hopped onto I-355 from I-55 and took it to the GOLF ROAD exit.  Going all the way to 294 means you'll be backtracking once you get up north.  I-355 _is_ still a tollway, but it'll cost you a buck in tolls versus probaby close to 2 dollars for jerking around on 294 and 90.

If you want more directions (like what to do once you're on golf road), drop me a line!

jjambros at uiuc.edu

Till then,
Trev


----------



## buzz (Jun 18, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me...



Are you still cool with waiting until after the weekend?


----------



## buzz (Jun 19, 2004)

Chicago Gameday is really, really cool. Everyone should sign up for it.

Yeah.

*Bump*


----------



## Anubis (Jun 20, 2004)

Yuck.  I'd like to avoid the tolls if possible, because this is already costing enough in gas.

Does it work to take I-55 up and then turn onto Illinois 83 and just take that straight north to West Prospect?  I'm not familiar with the area, so the fewer roads I take the better my chances are.

Also, how is parking up there?  Is parking free?  Is there plenty of it?

Finally, is Little America within walking distance of Games Plus?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 20, 2004)

Short version:  Don't know, fine, yes, yes, yes.

Long version:  Don't know about I-55.  There is a lot of parking, in the Metra lot across from the train tracks.  You have to walk a little to get to the store, but it's only about a block and a half from the free parking lot to the store.

You could walk to/from Little America--it's only a few blocks.  But I'm the kind of person who walked from 10th St. to 48th St. the last time I was in NYC, and I've started walking to work every day.  If walking bothers you (or you're carrying a lot of gaming gear), driving is not a problem.


----------



## GORAK (Jun 20, 2004)

Anubis said:
			
		

> Yuck.  I'd like to avoid the tolls if possible, because this is already costing enough in gas.
> 
> Does it work to take I-55 up and then turn onto Illinois 83 and just take that straight north to West Prospect?  I'm not familiar with the area, so the fewer roads I take the better my chances are.
> 
> ...




Anubis- Quickest route from Pontiac is take I-55 North towards Chicago and connect to I-294 North towards Wisconsin. When you reach near O'hare, connect to I-90 North towards Rockford and exit Rte 83 North Elmhurst Road, go north and stay on Rte 83 (Emhurst Rd) as it will zig zag for a few miles, eventually you will enter downtown Mt Prospect. When you reach the train tracks, make a left on Prospect Ave which is the street at the tracks, go west about 1 block and you will see the blue Games Plus store on the left corner.
The No toll longer route is simply take I-55 North towards Chicago and exit Rte 83 North (Kingery Highway) and take Rte 83 North all the way up (about 20 miles) as it goes all the way through. 83 will turn into Busse Rd when you reach Bensenville and Elmhurst Rd when you reach Elk Grove but it is still the same highway. 
For Little America Restaurant, go down a few more blocks west past Games Plus on Prospect Ave and you will see the restaurant sign on the right across the tracks.


----------



## buzz (Jun 20, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 21, 2004)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Anubis- Quickest route from Pontiac is take I-55 North towards Chicago and connect to I-294 North towards Wisconsin. When you reach near O'hare, connect to I-90 North towards Rockford and exit Rte 83 North Elmhurst Road, go north and stay on Rte 83 (Emhurst Rd) as it will zig zag for a few miles, eventually you will enter downtown Mt Prospect. When you reach the train tracks, make a left on Prospect Ave which is the street at the tracks, go west about 1 block and you will see the blue Games Plus store on the left corner.
> The No toll longer route is simply take I-55 North towards Chicago and exit Rte 83 North (Kingery Highway) and take Rte 83 North all the way up (about 20 miles) as it goes all the way through. 83 will turn into Busse Rd when you reach Bensenville and Elmhurst Rd when you reach Elk Grove but it is still the same highway.
> For Little America Restaurant, go down a few more blocks west past Games Plus on Prospect Ave and you will see the restaurant sign on the right across the tracks.





Gorak, are you sure that 294 is fastest?  I think that 355 always works best for me...and does have less in the way of tolls.  Route 83 all the way north would work, but I think it would be dreadfully slow with plenty of stoplights.  

However slow it may be, Anubis, it _is_ the easiest route to follow, since you are just on two roads the entire time you're driving.  If you want to save a buck or so in tolls, definitely take I-355, if you want speed, listen to Gorak (maybe???), and if you want easy, take the slow roads.

Good luck!


----------



## buzz (Jun 21, 2004)

355, especially on the weekends, has zero traffic. 294 is more heavily used, and is also one of the primary conduits to O'hare airport. Given a choice between the two, I'd go 355. It's what I take (coming from Aurora, IL).


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 21, 2004)

83 North to Games Plus isn't too bad - I take 83 from North Avenue up to the store when I go, and there aren't all that many stop lights along that road.  Doing 55 to 355 will only result in you paying one or at the most two tolls for a buck total, and that would be significantly faster.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey, buzz, time to change the thread title again. Game Day is THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 21, 2004)

*Game 3 & 4 Question*

Game 3 & Game 4:Two tables. Two GMs. ONE ULTIMATE PRIZE!
(D&D 3.5e)

I've noticed that only one of the games has filled up so far. Due to the contestant nature of the game, do we need to swap a few people from the first to the second to make sure that the teams are equal or will that be taken care of via GM?


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 21, 2004)

Everyone:  Remember to try to mention the Game Day in your sigs and on other boards.  There are still events where we can fit a few people.

buzz:  I offered to be a back up GM if needed.  I will review the adventure and print up to 10 character sheets in case we have a lot of walk-ins. Come on Saturday!!


----------



## buzz (Jun 21, 2004)

thalmin: Done. I was considering doing a countdown, but I guess there's no point in not driving home the correct date. 

JoeGKushner: I'm assuming that all the players signed up for the Ultimate Prize will simply divvy up evenly between the two tables. Think of the two groups as one big list. Unless, of course, the DMs want to handle things differently.

William Ronald: Fantastamundo! Hopefully you won't have to run it, simply becuase then I can enjoy killing... I mean, you can enjoy playing in my d20 Dark*Matter game.

Pbartender & omokage: If we don't see any more signups for your games by Wednesday, I'll go ahead and merge them.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 21, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> thalmin: Done. I was considering doing a countdown, but I guess there's no point in not driving home the correct date.
> 
> JoeGKushner: I'm assuming that all the players signed up for the Ultimate Prize will simply divvy up evenly between the two tables. Think of the two groups as one big list. Unless, of course, the DMs want to handle things differently.
> 
> ...





Now, now buzz.   As someone who has played RPGs since 1980, I could probably open up a dead character graveyard.    However, I do think that trying to promote the Game Day elsewhere is a good idea.  So, if there are other boards that  you post to, mention the game day.

Anubis: I used I-355 this weekend to play at an RPGA event.  It was pretty fast.  See you on Saturday!!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 21, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> JoeGKushner: I'm assuming that all the players signed up for the Ultimate Prize will simply divvy up evenly between the two tables. Think of the two groups as one big list. Unless, of course, the DMs want to handle things differently.




That was our plan.  Of course, bribes may allow one group to have six players while the other group has less.  Right, Trev?


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 22, 2004)

Golly! I thought a Darwin's World post-apocalyptical jamboree would be popular! I hope I get some last minute entries because the adventure needs at least four PCs to run well. Two will get squished without a rewrite. Bummer  :\, I hope I don't have to cancel the event.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 22, 2004)

Removed double posting


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 22, 2004)

Reidzilla, maybe it would help to answer a few questions that many people have asked about games which they knew little of prior to a Game Day?

How much do I need to know about the rules? I have not heard much about this game?

Is it a hard game to play? I am familiar with (D&D, D20 Modern).  How different is your game from it?

Will there be opportunities for action AND roleplaying in the event? Can you tell me a little bit more to get a feel for my character?  Is this going to be a serious event? A funny event? How would you describe the tone and feel of the game?

I think because your game is using a system that many people might not be familar with could be keeping some people away from signing up. However, I understand that Darwin's World is said to be a good system.  Maybe addressing some possible concerns might help.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 22, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Golly! I thought a Darwin's World post-apocalyptical jamboree would be popular! I hope I get some last minute entries because the adventure needs at least four PCs to run well. Two will get squished without a rewrite. Bummer  :\, I hope I don't have to cancel the event.




Yeah, well...  I thought Spycraft in space would be a popular event.  Maybe I should have gone with the pirates instead.  Oh well, it just means I'll get to play more...  Something I don't very many chances to do anymore, since I always end up DMing!


----------



## buzz (Jun 22, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Yeah, well...  I thought Spycraft in space would be a popular event.  Maybe I should have gone with the pirates instead.  Oh well, it just means I'll get to play more...  Something I don't very many chances to do anymore, since I always end up DMing!



It could be that the luster has worn off _Spycraft_ and that _Darwin's World_ just doesn't have the name recognition that it's progenitor _Gamma World_ does (despite being a better RPG, IMHO, but that's a whole 'nother kettle of mutant badgers). Or it could be that SF just isn't "hot" right now. Pbartender, you might want to look at running your adventure using _d20 Future_ the next time around; it'll only have been out a few months by the Gameday, thus attracting players.

GORAK, Trev, and Barendd: Would it be a problem for either of your games to absorb Reidzilla's game?

Reidzilla: Would you prefer to be absorbed or to run the game in hopes of walk-ins?


----------



## buzz (Jun 22, 2004)

FYI, I just got word from Wulf that prizes from BadAxe are on their way to thalmin, which is good, becasue if they went to me, the copy of Grim Tales would never make it to Gameday.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 22, 2004)

And because Wizards of the Coast is so cool, they've even given me an extra copy of the Complete Warrior to add to the other six hardcovers donated! Long live the Ennies!


----------



## buzz (Jun 22, 2004)

Booyah!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 22, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> GORAK, Trev, and Barendd: Would it be a problem for either of your games to absorb Reidzilla's game?




It's fine with me.  We're happy to kill any character, no matter what game the player signed up for!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 23, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Reidzilla, maybe it would help to answer a few questions that many people have asked about games which they knew little of prior to a Game Day?
> 
> How much do I need to know about the rules? I have not heard much about this game?
> 
> ...




I though I answered allot of those questions earlier on (post #168).   

Well here goes...

How much do I need to know about the rules? Just basic d20 knowledge well be fine.
I have not heard much about this game? Check out RPG Objects' Darwin's World website.    
Is it a hard game to play? Nope! I prefer story-fun-time to rules-lawyer-time.
I am familiar with (D&D, D20 Modern).  How different is your game from it? It is based directly on d20 Modern with a few modifications.  
Will there be opportunities for action AND role-playing in the event? Mmmm...Probably a little heavier on the combat / exploration side then the role-play side, unless you count trying to discover the purpose of strange, ancient technostuff as role-play.    
Can you tell me a little bit more to get a feel for my character? I suggest using the link above to check out the DW website. It has lots of flavor info and several downloads to help set the mood.  *WARNING:* If you download any of their sample adventures and read them, it could spoil your enjoyment of my event!
Is this going to be a serious event or a funny event? YES! While the setting may be grim, I always try to inject some humor into my adventures. The chance for PC death will be high if you don't watch out but, I don't enjoy killing PCs.
How would you describe the tone and feel of the game? Errr...again I will refer you to the website. It does a better job of this then any post could. Think post-apocalyptic, mutant infested, Mad Maxy, Indiana Jonesish fun!

Frankly, if all of the above info does not peak your interest, you probably won't like my game. If at any point you heard a little voice in the back of your head say _"Hey! This sounds like fun" _ you will most likely enjoy my event. Note that if the little voice keeps on talking, it not my fault.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 23, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Reidzilla: Would you prefer to be absorbed or to run the game in hopes of walk-ins?




Not sure. When do I need to decide by?


----------



## buzz (Jun 23, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Not sure. When do I need to decide by?



Hmm. End of the day Thursday? How does that sound to everybody?


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 23, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Hmm. End of the day Thursday? How does that sound to everybody?




OK by me.


----------



## Anubis (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay, a couple final questions from me.

1) Okay, I've decided to take I-55 to Illinois 83 and then straight north to Games Plus.  How long a drive is it from Pontiac to Games Plus using this route?  I need to know so that I don't leave too early or too late.  When is a good time for me to leave?

2) How much does eating breakfast at Little America cost?

3) For the meal break, are there any other places in walking distance to go to?  Either way, is it possible for me and my buddies (Lord_Horzt_Bowsman, Tristan Polaris, and Ethren) to travel with any of you since we don't know the area?

4) When should we leave by that afternoon to avoid the Chicago rush hour, if any?

Thanks!


----------



## Painfully (Jun 23, 2004)

Unless you're a big eater, $8-14 should cover breakfast and tip.  Separate tabs keeps things easy for everyone.  I think OJ refills might cost extra, but I'm not 100% certain.

As for driving distance, I'd recommend using mapquest to estimate distance/time, and then add 15 min to be safe.  You can park in the large lot right beside the tracks (it will be mostly empty, and parking is free on the weekends).

There are plenty of places to eat, and no doubt there will be several others "heading that way."  They are all on the other side of the train tracks.  Subway, and another little burger shop are both popular choices.  There's also an Oberweis shop.

Being that the gameday is on a Saturday, I don't know if it's fair to call it rush hour, but whatever time you leave, you should be okay with traffic.


----------



## GORAK (Jun 23, 2004)

Buzz- Sure, I can take any extra players to fill any empty seats. I have enough pregenerated characters to go around.

Anubis- 
Quick route taking I-55 North to 294 North to I-90 North to 83 figure about 1 hr 30 mins or so for an early Sat morning.
Longer route taking I-55 to Rte 83 North and taking 83 all the way up figure an extra 1/2 hr or so, total then would be about 2 hours
I would say leave by 6:00 or so and give yourself about 2-1/2 hours so you can make it to the restaurant by about 8:30
Little America- About $6-8 for breakfast
Lunchbreak- I forget the name but there is a decent submarine place like a couple blocks north across the tracks, about $8-10 would get a decent lunch there, there are a few fast food places within a couple blocks of the store
Rush Hour- There should not be much of a Chicago rush hour on a Saturday afternoon either going south along 294 or Rte 83 but if you want to beat any traffic figure on leaving by 3pm, any traffic here would start around then, the morning slot ends at 2:30 anyway. 
You are welcome to stick around and play the eve slot until closing like around 10pm or so if you want. There would not be any traffic that late on South 294 or South I-55 either. *grinz*


----------



## thalmin (Jun 23, 2004)

Sub Express, which is 2 blocks from strore (where I usually eat) costs about $5 for 6" sub, chips or fries, and Coke. YMMV
Subway is about 3 blocks away. As is Oberweiss, which serves subs as well as ice cream.
The Corner Bakery has closed its doors. There are also 2 Italian places within about 3 blocks. And McDonalds, Burger King, El Famous Burrito, Boston Market within about a mile.


----------



## buzz (Jun 23, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The Corner Bakery has closed its doors.



What?!?! Where the heck are Yuppie Oppressors(tm) like me and rowport supposed to eat now?


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 23, 2004)

Anubis said:
			
		

> Okay, a couple final questions from me.
> 
> 1) Okay, I've decided to take I-55 to Illinois 83 and then straight north to Games Plus.  How long a drive is it from Pontiac to Games Plus using this route?  I need to know so that I don't leave too early or too late.  When is a good time for me to leave?
> 
> ...





There should not be a Chicago rush hour, as we are playing on a Saturday.  Also, I think you will save yourself A LOT of time with either I-344 or I-294 from I-355 (Check Mapquest.)


----------



## Ronin84 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Still time?*

Is there still room at games 3 and 4 slot 1?  I am heading over to check on the sign ups there today.  Let me know pleeeeeze.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 23, 2004)

Ronin84 said:
			
		

> Is there still room at games 3 and 4 slot 1?  I am heading over to check on the sign ups there today.  Let me know pleeeeeze.





There most certainly is room. You're more than welcome to join once you make your OFFICIAL request.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 23, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> There should not be a Chicago rush hour, as we are playing on a Saturday.  Also, I think you will save yourself A LOT of time with *... I-355.... from I-55* (Check Mapquest.)




Fixed a few typos for you, WRon... 
I'd really recommend I-355 from I-55.  83 will work, but it would be pretty slow--you're not driving through wide open spaces like you would be in Pontiac, it's a decent amount of weekend traffic with numerous stop lights.  Don't take 294--it's crowded, slow, and there's a lot more toll plazas.


----------



## Ronin84 (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok...

I am officailly requesting a spot at Trevalon Moonleirion's table on Saturday June 26th.  I signed up at the store as well, as indicated on the list there.  If you need mothers maiden name or first pet name, we are getting way to personal. 

Thanks in advance!

Ciao for now


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 23, 2004)

Ronin84 said:
			
		

> Ok...
> 
> I am officailly requesting a spot at Trevalon Moonleirion's table on Saturday June 26th.  I signed up at the store as well, as indicated on the list there.  If you need mothers maiden name or first pet name, we are getting way to personal.
> 
> ...



 Blood type, please.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 24, 2004)

Trev:  Thanks for taking care of the typos.  I sometimes type too fast for my own good.  Do you think I-355 would be faster than 294 for me, even though 294 is closer?  (Remember, I live in Summit.)

buzz: I also left another post on this on another board.  So, we will hopefully get some more people signing up.  Work on characters for the back up game is proceeding.  As Trev should recall when I first ran the adventure, it was a pretty tough fight at the end.


----------



## buzz (Jun 24, 2004)

Ronin84: Welcome to gameday! You're in Trev's game.

thalmin: there's a sign-up sheet at the store?

Pbartender & omokage: With much sorrow in my heart, I emlininated Pbartender's game. With great joy in my heart, I added us to omokage's game. With a number of four-letter words, I fixed all the typos I made when I first did the edit. Voila!

Reidzilla & players: Please let me know what other events you'd like to switch to if it's decided to cancel his game.


----------



## Ronin84 (Jun 24, 2004)

> thalmin: there's a sign-up sheet at the store?




Yes under the cork board, used to find players and reserve tables, it clearly states that you may sign up there (at the store).  I hope that was ok...seems like it was.

I get to play and on my birthday too!!!

I usually get to ref and rarely on my birthday!!


----------



## GORAK (Jun 24, 2004)

"ENWorld Chicago Gameday is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. The next gameday is June 26th. To participate, simply reply to this thread with your intention play in one of the following events. Reply or PM me (buzz) with any questions.

Please note that all player sign-ups are subject to GM approval. Approval for *Slot-1:Game-6* and Slot-2:Game-3 require email contact with ENWorlder Mark."

Buzz- You have a typo here, it should be approval for Slot 1 Game 5- Group Combat/Demo Playtest with Mark.

I am not requiring any preapproval for my Slot 1 Game 6- Voyage of the Damned game.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius (Jun 24, 2004)

*Sign me up*

Can you sign my wife and I up for Voyage of the Damned?  I can't get an email to Mark through the system, and don't know how else to contact him.

Thanks!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 24, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Reidzilla & players: Please let me know what other events you'd like to switch to if it's decided to cancel his game.




Unfortunately, I am canceling my Darwin's World event due to lack of interest. 

Please sign Bront and myself up for the Two Tables of Tongue & Cheek Terror in the first slot. Thanks.

As I have not heard from Spacepirat3, I do not know any preferences therein.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey, all-

Got the final word today that I will be unable to attend this Gameday.

Looks like it's shapin' up to be another fun one under Buzz's stewardship, so enjoy yourselves and make sure to thank him and everyone at Games Plus!  

Ignore a bunch of rules and fight a bunch of flying grizzlies for me!

Best,
Matt


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2004)

Yukon Cornelius said:
			
		

> I can't get an email to Mark through the system, and don't know how else to contact him.
> 
> Thanks!




Can't get one through?  Not sure why...

Try mark (at) creativemountaingames.com

(...replacing " (at) " with the @ symbol) Use the subject line "Chicago Gameday" and just the word "test" in the body, please.  Also, add your own email address here and we'll figure it out.


----------



## Braunusvald (Jun 25, 2004)

*Buzz please sign me up.*

I have mark clover's permission for slot 1 breakfast and slot 2 rpg.
Thank you and see all on saturday


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2004)

Braunusvald said:
			
		

> I have mark clover's permission for slot 1 breakfast and slot 2 rpg.
> Thank you and see all on saturday




He does, though he means the slot one playtest and the slot two rpg. 

Buzz - Please add Braunusvald to both.


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

GORAK: Good catch! Fixed.

Yukon Cornelius: Welcome to Gameday! You're all signed up.

Reidzilla: Done. We might have to make room in one of the S1 games for spacepirat3, as it looks like S1 is all filled up. 

Braunusvald: Done! Welcome aboard.


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Ignore a bunch of rules and fight a bunch of flying grizzlies for me!



I was *this* close to running Synnibar as an homage to you, Matty. Granted, by "this close" I mean, "not really."



Sorry that you won't make it, Matty.  You'll be at the next one, though, right?


----------



## mgrasso (Jun 25, 2004)

Is there any need or room for a pickup game on Saturday? I could run an Eberron adventure...


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2004)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Is there any need or room for a pickup game on Saturday? I could run an Eberron adventure...




How come you haven't signed up for anything, mgrasso?


----------



## mgrasso (Jun 25, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> How come you haven't signed up for anything, mgrasso?




Two reasons: I wasn't sure if I'd be working on Saturday until I got word today that I wouldn't be, and I didn't quite understand the new event submission and reservation system for the Games Day, so I missed the deadlines to submit my own event(s).


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2004)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Two reasons: I wasn't sure if I'd be working on Saturday until I got word today that I wouldn't be, and I didn't quite understand the new event submission and reservation system for the Games Day, so I missed the deadlines to submit my own event(s).




They're already combining games rather than come up with tables that are shorthanded for players.

You're welcome in both of my slots.  The first is a loose playtesting of some d20 group combat rules I am developing (very loose, more standing around and rolling some dice as we throw together some scenarios, then discussing how they play out).  The second is my regular Sunday group and I'd need you to bring a core-rules-only 3rd-level character.  You know most of the other players from previous gamedays, I'm sure.

If it turns out that a lot of walk-ups show up, and if you have an adventure ready to run, then you could always take a powder on either of my games and set up one of your own.  If there are no walk-ups, then you are covered.  If that's ok by you, just say so and I'm fine with that.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 25, 2004)

Actually all the games on the schedule now are full, or nearly so (except for mine    which really is better as just a pickup anyway since it wouldn't fill a slot) so a backup event would be a good idea. I came home from work with one signup from the store, to find the game is already full. (I warned Chuck such might be the case.)


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey, a friend of mine was just asking where the Darwin's world game went, because he wanted to sign up! 

Hmm... If he joined and then mgrasso joined, Reidzilla would have enough players. Granted, I dunno if mgrasso wants to play DW...

Reidzilla, thoughts?


----------



## Yukon Cornelius (Jun 25, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yukon Cornelius: Welcome to Gameday! You're all signed up.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Buzz and thank you Mark.  See you there!!!


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Is there any need or room for a pickup game on Saturday? I could run an Eberron adventure...



You can't run an Eberron adventure becasue if you do, I wouldn't be able to play in it.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2004)

Yukon Cornelius said:
			
		

> ...and thank you Mark.  See you there!!!




I still haven't received an email.  I think Buzz was referring only to your first slot sign up as far as being "all signed up".  Sorry for the confusion but I still need you to email me.  Not to worry, though, as there will be other games to play with mgrasso having a D&D adventure in his back pocket and thalmin's D&D minis available.


----------



## moquif (Jun 25, 2004)

*Darwin's World*

I'd like to sign up for the Darwin's World game if it's still being run. I'm not familiar with the setting, but the name and game description sounds good.
Jason


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I still haven't received an email.



Mark, due to the typo that GORAK pointed out, Yukon was under the impression email approval was required for GORAK's Ravenloft game.

Yukon, this was my error. You didn't need email approval for Voyage of the Damned.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Mark, due to the typo that GORAK pointed out, Yukon was under the impression email approval was required for GORAK's Ravenloft game.
> 
> Yukon, this was my error. You didn't need email approval for Voyage of the Damned.




I see.  Yukon and his wife are all set for the first slot Ravenloft game, then.  I was wondering about that since I'm now out of spots anyway, so I'm glad that has worked out for everyone.  Thanks!


----------



## mgrasso (Jun 25, 2004)

As far as a putative Eberron game is concerned:

I don't want to rock the boat, but I do want to offer my services as DM if they're needed. I'm mostly interested in running something, not playing. 

Please let me know if there's room for a pickup game today so I know whether I'll want to come out. Am I right in assuming that the pickup game will most likely be needed in the morning?

Mike


----------



## thalmin (Jun 25, 2004)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> As far as a putative Eberron game is concerned:
> 
> I don't want to rock the boat, but I do want to offer my services as DM if they're needed. I'm mostly interested in running something, not playing.
> 
> ...



We have 33 people signed up for morning events, and 28 signed up for afternoon (counting judges).


----------



## mgrasso (Jun 25, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We have 33 people signed up for morning events, and 28 signed up for afternoon (counting judges).




Typically, though, there's fewer players floating around in the afternoon for pickup games?


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Typically, though, there's fewer players floating around in the afternoon for pickup games?



IME. There's fewer players in general in the afternoon.

Before we talk about adding a backup game, however, I think we should talk about reinstating Reidzilla's DW game, as its removal is ther whole reason we're "short". With the player who expressed interest in it last night, that would leave three open spots in that game and two in Trev n' Barennd's. Do we think more than 4-5 walk-ins would show up? Reid, would you run with just three confirmed players?

Guess this'll teach me to merge games *before* the last minute.


----------



## omokage (Jun 25, 2004)

In spite of comments to the contrary, there is still an open spot in my game "Gaming at Delilah's"


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 25, 2004)

I think reinstating Reidzilla's game might be a good idea.  Buzz, I will be ready with my back up D&D adventure (fine tuning characters for a version of something I ran at the first EN World Gameday.)  

Maybe mgrasso and I can both be ready if we are needed.  However, I think it makes sense to fill the scheduled games first.  See you tomorrow!!


----------



## mgrasso (Jun 25, 2004)

It probably does make more sense to bring back an existing game than for me to create a new adventure, pre-gens, and come out there tomorrow. So I'll pass on this Games Day. Hope everyone has a good time.

Mike


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Reidzilla: Your game is back, and you have three players so far.

Trev n' Barnendd: This opens up two slots in your game.

mgrasso: It'd be awesome if you could pinch-hit along with William, but you should sign up for an event in case it's not needed.

Note to self: Except for egregious cases, do not merge games until Gameday actually begins.  :\


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> So I'll pass on this Games Day. Hope everyone has a good time.



Sorry to hear it, mgrasso. I do hope you'll run something next time. The d20M adventure of yours I played in a while back was fantastic.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 25, 2004)

BUMP!!!

On a more substantial note, it seems that we are in pretty good shape for tomorrow.  Buzz, maybe you can check with Reidzilla on his game.

Everyone, drive safely!! See you in the morning.


----------



## Anubis (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, bad bad news . . . My car has something wrong with something in the engine and the fuel injectors and there's something about two cylinders misfiring or something.  (I can't remember exactly, I have no technicaly savvy.)  All I know is that it's a $300 repair job and the car isn't able to make any long-distance trip now.

 

Unfortunately, this also means Lord_Horzt_Bowsman, Trispan Polaris, and Ethren won't be showing up either, as I was their ride.

 

I'm sorry, everybody!  My car is a PIECE OF ROTTEN ING !  I hope I'm still allowed to possibly come to future game days if my car gets fixed.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 26, 2004)

Anubis, sorry to hear that.
If there is now room, please add Chuck G to Trev's game. (customer signup)


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 26, 2004)

Just finished printing up the character sheets for *Freya's Cloak*, and looking very much forward to tomorrow!  Now, if somehow the IKCG managed to make it to Games Plus by the end of day tomorrow, the weekend would be perfect.

I'm psyched.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 26, 2004)

Please forgive my exhaustion-clouded brain. IKCG?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 26, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Please forgive my exhaustion-clouded brain. IKCG?




Iron Kingdoms Character Guide, Privateer Press.  Much as it may be difficult to believe, they have left the printers, and have been sighted at Origins.


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2004)

Anubis: STINK!!! Sorry, mon.  The schedule has been adjusted.

thalmin: Chuck G has been added.


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2004)

Whoo, boy! Better get some sleep before the big day. See everybody in a few hours.


----------



## Ronin84 (Jun 26, 2004)

Congratulations and thanks to Games Plus, Curt and Jeff for letting the store be used, and to all the GM's who made the day enjoyable.  I left after the first slot, BUT had a great time and wish to say thanks!

To the team we beat it was great and hope the second slots went well for all of you!  To my team, it was great and really enjoyed all of the fun we had.

So Shadowbane, Space Pirate, Redzilla, Tim and Cassi, thanks a lot!!

Fraak voice, "Can we eat it!"

Ciao for now


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 27, 2004)

That was fun!  We lost the two table game in the morning, but it was a see-saw battle.  Losing our two big fighters without either of them taking any damage was tough!  

Second slot went great, the Freya's Cloak players gave me a run for my money, braving Fire Giants and Loki-priests to recover an artifact of the gods and secure themselves a spot in the war-songs of Valhalla.  Solvi the Giant Slayer did 175 points of damage to the Fire Giant King in one round, and had an arrow left to spare.  Unbelievable.  Meldun the Trickster took out his arch-nemesis with a first level spell, just to insult him to the greatest extent possible.  A thing of beauty, it was.

Thanks to everyone involved in planning, and to all the players and GM's for showing up!  I hope you all had as much fun as I did!


----------



## Shadowbane (Jun 27, 2004)

I have to congradulate my formentioned companions on the two-tabled game. I also have to congradulate the defeated in a valient effort to try and hold back the crushing jaws of death for as long as they did. Pat yourselves on the back for a job well done!  

P.S. For whoever donated the D&D Mug, thanks!   It's quite cool!


----------



## thalmin (Jun 27, 2004)

Met some new friends. Saw some older friends. Had a good time gaming. Thank you to the judges. Thank you to the companies and individuals who donated prizes. Thank you to William Ronald and KnowTheToe for the refreshments. And thank you to everyone who participated.
Special thanks to buzz for putting it all together.
I look forward to seeing you all at future GameDays.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 27, 2004)

Big thanks to everyone who made the Gameday so much fun.  Thanks to thalmin for hosting, Mark for starting the Gamedays so long(!) ago, Buzz for organizing, Trev for co-Dm'ing with me, and omokage for GM'ing d20 Modern.

And a *huge* thanks to all 12 players in our "tournament" - it was a lot of fun, especially the final battle between the two parties.  And the "prom dates" (hags).  And the kua-toa.  And the skum.  And, uh, whatever else I'm forgetting.


----------



## Mark (Jun 27, 2004)

Lots and lots of fun!

Thanks to the organizers, DMs, the players, and all of the company supporters for such a great time!

Picked up a hard copy of Expeditious Retreat's latest tome and am damned proud to have it in my collection!

w00t!!!11!!!!!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 27, 2004)

Big thank-yous are in order to a bunch of people!

Mark: You're a damn fine DM, a gentleman, and a scholar, and I'm happy to say that I know you because of these gamedays that you started up several years ago.

Curt(thalmin) and his coworkers: Thank you, as always for providing the chicagoland area with such a superb location to game, relax, and generally empty our wallets.  You're incredibly awesome for hosting these gamedays-- though I'm sure you do get a bit of a business boost when all of us are around .  And perhaps the biggest thanks I can give--So Barendd and I were planning on giving the winning group 5 dollar gift certificates to Games Plus to give them something a bit more fun than bragging rights to have, not to mention it would make sure Curt got at least thirty bucks out of having us in the store.  Barendd and I pool a bit of cash and give it to Curt for the gift certificates and this good sir tells me that they are on the house.  THANK YOU!  (It should be noted I promptly spent all money that would've been my share of the prize pool plus 30 more dollars in the store immediatlely thereafter, so really he didn't lose out much...  )

Barendd:  It was an absolute blast running a two-table competition with you, and look forward to sometime play in a game under YOUR talented DM direction.  And I think we pulled off a pretty decent adventure for how much we really planned out and worked on.... 

My first slot players: It was an absolute blast getting to run you guys through the first adventure that I wrote myself (with a great amount of help from my esteemed co-DM, mind you) and was willing to show off to people that were for the most part complete strangers.  I hope that my rusty DMing skills didn't offend any of you and I hope you all had a good time.  And thank you for beating the other team!   To Barendd's table (and my own, too, really), it was a pleasure, after watching you blast through our dungeons nearly unscathed, doing our very best to kill you all  

To everyone who donated prizes: THANK YOU!  Especially for me, KnowTheToe since I snagged his signed DL campaign setting, a book that I've always wanted to have to call my own but have never wanted to pay money for it since I'll probably never really use it except as reading material   All the companies that donated prizes are extremely cool and you better believe I'll be checking out your products in the future 

To everyone:  All of you that came are top-notch individuals and I'd be honored to game with each of you again.  I hope I'll see all of you next time around!   And for those that couldn't make it, I hope the same!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 28, 2004)

To buzz:  Thanks for pulling this together!!  I liked the D20 Modern/Darkmatter game, and got out a few good lines.  (In a Samuel Jackson voice, "Do I _look_ like a lumberjack!?"

Mark:  Thanks for running a fun game!  I am glad that I was able to surprise you with my portrayal of "restrained anger."

Pbartender:  I am glad that you FINALLY got to come back to a Game Day!! Maybe we should try to have you help us schedule the next one.

I think we did well, but we might want to take some time over the next few days to think about what we can do better for next game day.  I know the timing was an issue, with Origins, but maybe there are somethings we can do to attract some new people. I was pleased to see some new faces, of all ages.

We might want to consider doing a poll to see what sorts of events people might be interested in for future game days.  (I know we got a good crowd last time for the Living Kalamar event, and maybe we could see about some other RPGA sanctioned events.)  I like to think of the game days as something that is growing and evolving.  Hopefully, I will see everyone at the next Game Day.

This, by the way, is my 2,500th post -- using my real name, a true rarity here at EN World. (I was originally wronal1 on some of Eric's early boards.) So, here is a big thank you to the moderators and everyone who makes this place an interesting and friendly community.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, I was late. For some reason, I thought the breakfast was at 9:00 AM and got to the store a little before 10:00 AM. Found out that the slot I was signed up for was taken.

Thankfully, Curt and Mark came to the rescure with some D&D minatures. First time I ever played. It was me and another dude as the LG and GC duo vs LE and CE. Ironically enough, I and the other guy went with numbers instead of powerful figures and were beaten like stray dogs. It was a fun game though and I can see myself playing it again.

We then talked curt into picking up Apples to Apples. If you've never played it before, it's a great, fast game that relies on quick hands and quick thinking. One of my problems at this game is I'm used to my group where we usually put the opposite or most humour comment of the cards but most of these judges preferred something a little more matching. Great game though.

The painting seminar was pretty slick as well. I enjoyed working with some other painters as it's usually, as Merlin from Excaliber would say, "A lonely lot." One thing I'm definatly going to have to keep in mind is the consistency of the paint. I'll have to make some of that thinner. I got out of there around 7:30 PM so I'm pretty happy overall.

If any of those other guys who were painting want to do that again, just give me an e-mail.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2004)

*The Big Thanks*

Now that I've had some time to decompress, spend some quality time with my family, and collect my thoughts, I'm gonna get my thank-yous on...

*When You Assume, You Make An Ass Out Of U And Me*
First off, I'd like to once again apologize profusely to Reidzilla and the players who had signed up for his game --Bront, spacepirat2, and moquif-- for doing such an atrocious job of getting in touch with him to make sure he knew I'd re-added the _Darwin's World_ game at the last minute. :\ It was a bonehead move that I will never pull again. I cannot thank thalmin and Mark enough for getting a D&D Minis game together to accomodate them, as well as GORAK, Trev, and Barendd for absorbing the displaced into their events.

In the next planning thread (some months away), I'll post some ideas for how to avoid situatons like these at future Gamedays.

*Kudos, Kudos, Kudos...*
Thanks to *thalmin and the staff of Games Plus* for hosting the event, keeping all the prizes in order, and generally serving the needs of the attendees. Every trip to GP is a joy; a trip to GP for a Gameday is simply one of the highlights of my year.

Thanks to all of the GMs who offered up events, whether they happened or not: *Reidzilla, Barnedd Nobeard, Trevalon Moonlerion, Mark, GORAK, Pbartender, omokage, Kid Charlemange, thalmin, and KnowTheToe.*

Thanks to all my players in the d20 Dark*Matter game: *Pbartender, jalea, William Ronald, Baron Von Starblade, Kareyev, and rowport.*

Thanks to *omokage* for GM'ing for me in the second slot, and to the other players: *Barendd Nobeard, socpsychguy, Pbartender, and CalicoDancer*.

*Oh, The Swag*
Thanks to all of the companies and individuals who donated prizes: *Wotc, BadAxe, Necromancer, MonkeyGod, Contested Ground, Bastion, RPGObjects, Expeditious Retreat, Khan's Press,  Eden Studios, and to Reidzilla, William Ronald, GORAK, KnowTheToe, and anyone else that I'm forgetting.* I didn't have high expectations for the prizes this time around, but it honestly was the best selection of stuff I've seen yet.

*The Sappy Part*
Lastly, I just want to thank *everyone* for participating, being friendly, and contributing to the overall fun of Gameday. I think it's inestimably cool that the ENWorld community isn't solely a virtual one, but one comprised of people who want to get together, share their geeky passions, make friends, and grab some swag while doing so.  This is a huge part of what makes pen n' paper gaming one of my favorite things to do.

I hope everybody had fun, and I hope to see all of you (and more!) at the next Gameday.

Cheers,
Buzz


----------



## omokage (Jun 28, 2004)

We have quite the thread going now, with Academy Awards style thank you posts.

That being said, I'd first like to thank my players Matt (Pbartender), Kent (Barendd Nobeard), Paul (socpsychguy), Carrie (CalicoDancer), and Mark (Buzz), for making it through the most boring night at a casino possible. 

I'm also happy for Curt (thalmin) and all of Games Plus for hosting this Gameday yet again. I spent money in your store yet again!

Thanks to Curt (thalmin) again for letting us play with his toys--his D&D Miniatures. I stand with Mark (Mark) in wicked solidarity against the goody two-shoes Joe (JoeGKushner) and Moquif. 

Personal thanks to Contested Ground Studios and Khan's Press for donating the prizes I won.

I can't wait until next time.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2004)

*Final tally of all the swag*

In case anyone was wondering how choice the prize spread was, see below. A * indicates the prize was donated by a Gameday prticipant.

*Wizards of the Coast*
Complete Warrior
Dragonlance CS (autographed by the authors)*

*Bad Axe Games*
Grim Tales RPG (2)

*Necromancer Games*
Tome of Horrors II (2)

*MonkeyGod Enterprises*
Frost & Fur (2)

*Contested Ground Studios*
A|State RPG (2)

*Bastion Press*
Oathbound CS (2)
Forged Oathbound novel (11)
Into the Green (2)
Doom Striders (2)

*Green Ronin*
Arcana: Societies of Magic*

*RPGObjects*
Blood & Space
Against the Wastelords adventure for Darwin's World

*Sovereign Press*
Sovereign Stone monster compendium*

*Khan's Press*
PDF of winner's choice (10)

*Eden Studios*
Wonders out of Time d20 adventure
Abduction card game (2)

*Citizen Games*
Way of the Witch*

*Expeditious Retreat Press*
A Magical Society: Ecology and Culture

*Second World Publications*
Second World Sourcebook*

*West End Games*
TORG*

There was also some stuff on CD-ROM that GORAK had donated, and some AD&D2e adventures, and probably other stuff I'm forgetting about. All in all, a fantastic selection. Let's hope we can continue to do as well or better for future Gamedays.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2004)

A quick aside to the players who were in my Dark*Matter game: I welcome any comments or criticism you have on how the game went and what you liked/disliked. It was my first time runing d20M and my first "con" game. Feel free to PM or email me: buzz(at)buzzmo(dot)com.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 28, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> That being said, I'd first like to thank my players Matt (Pbartender), Kent (Barendd Nobeard), Paul (socpsychguy), Carrie (CalicoDancer), and Mark (Buzz), for making it through the most boring night at a casino possible.




Boring?  Come on, I rolled a 0 and a -3 (yes, that's a negative 3) on two of my attack rolls.  I'm still laughing about that.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2004)

Two things...

Khan's Press winners: Your email addresses have been sent to Khan's Press. I'm not sure if they want to contact you directly with instructions for claiming prizes, or if you can just pick a product and them email them. I've asked for clarification, so I'll let everyone know.

General: How many Gamedays is this now? I ask so that I can put impressive-looking Roman numerals afetr the name in future Gameday advertising.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> That being said, I'd first like to thank my players Matt (Pbartender), Kent (Barendd Nobeard), Paul (socpsychguy), Carrie (CalicoDancer), and Mark (Buzz), for making it through the most boring night at a casino possible.



Are you kidding me?



> Harry: "WHAT THE F*** ARE YOU DOING? DO YOU KNOW WHO MY FATHER IS?!?!?"
> 
> Us: "Yes. He sent us."
> 
> Harry: "S**t."



That was _classic_.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 28, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Now that I've had some time to decompress, spend some quality time with my family, and collect my thoughts, I'm gonna get my thank-yous on...
> 
> *When You Assume, You Make An Ass Out Of U And Me*
> First off, I'd like to once again apologize profusely to Reidzilla and the players who had signed up for his game --Bront, spacepirat2, and moquif-- for doing such an atrocious job of getting in touch with him to make sure he knew I'd re-added the _Darwin's World_ game at the last minute. :\ It was a bonehead move that I will never pull again. I cannot thank thalmin and Mark enough for getting a D&D Minis game together to accomodate them, as well as GORAK, Trev, and Barendd for absorbing the displaced into their events.
> ...





Buzz, I left what I wanted to donate at home.  So, I will have to bring it next game day.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 28, 2004)

omokage said:
			
		

> That being said, I'd first like to thank my players Matt (Pbartender), Kent (Barendd Nobeard), Paul (socpsychguy), Carrie (CalicoDancer), and Mark (Buzz), for making it through the most boring night at a casino possible.




What...  bet-ter... way... too spend... a Sat-ur-day... ev-en-ing... than... to be...  in mor-tal... com-bat with... a _soul-*sucking DEMON!*_


----------



## omokage (Jun 28, 2004)

you know, I'm reading your post over and over again Matt. Every time that thick, slow accent echoes in my head. HI-larious!



> Matt (playing Luis Valotto): What do I know about that sort of ritual? *rolls Knowledge(arcane lore)*
> 
> Me (the GM): Well, you know that usually that sort of thing doesn't work


----------



## Ebechan (Jun 28, 2004)

*Arrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhh!!!!*

I MISSED IT!!!!!!!
I need to appologise to the GM's of the Ravencroft and Freya's Cloak games. I didn't make Sat. Car died. Although I should be whipped with Drackondale's +3 wet noodle of wounding for missing games i signed up for, I hope you will find my having missed out on all the fun and prizes punishment enough.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 28, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> General: How many Gamedays is this now? I ask so that I can put impressive-looking Roman numerals afetr the name in future Gameday advertising.



I believe that was #8.  The next one is IX.  Hmmmm, I'll bring the Beatles White Album for background music.  Number 9....number 9.....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 28, 2004)

Ebechan said:
			
		

> I MISSED IT!!!!!!!
> I need to appologise to the GM's of the Ravencroft and Freya's Cloak games. I didn't make Sat. Car died. Although I should be whipped with Drackondale's +3 wet noodle of wounding for missing games i signed up for, I hope you will find my having missed out on all the fun and prizes punishment enough.



 Yes, that is punishment enough.  

Hopefully, your car will cooperate next time.


----------



## rowport (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for another great GameDay!  It was wonderful to see everybody again.  As always, Thalmin is the consumate host.  Unfortunately, I had to run out for the afternoon, so my swag-purchasing time was limited (I grabbed a copy of Ebberon, of course..!) but that just means I must plan another trip back soon!

Thanks to Buzz for organizing the event, and for a fun d20 Modern/Dark*Matter game.  Buzz's excellent preparation of the detailed pre-gen PCs created inner-party tension before we even met each other!    And, Doc, thanks for patching me up even though you are a wussy peace-lover.    Next time, Chow, we kill all the witnesses.

See you all in a few months at... CHICAGO GAME DAY IX!  (Pay-per-view only.)


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 29, 2004)

Since it has been said many times and many ways...*Thanks Everybody!!!!!!*

That said, I think we should at least set the date for the next Gameday before closing this thread. That way we can use the exposure that this thread already has to help the next gameday have an increased body count...err…attendance. 

Once set, it can go on the Gameday website. Also, I think the list of prizes should go up on the website along with all of the prize support thank yous as quotes. I believe that this will help generate more interest in the next Gameday and help to increase prize support. Nothing helps prize support calls like: "well last time you sent..."; "you know, even (insert company name) sent us to of their newly released hard covers..."; or "here is the list of prize contributors from the last Gameday and they got *alot  * of exposure all over the EnWorld community site, would you like to contribute a few books to the next Gameday?".


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm guessing the next Gameday should happen in October. September would be too soon, and November would be too close to the February Gameday.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 30, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the next Gameday should happen in October. September would be too soon, and November would be too close to the February Gameday.



The 16th or 23rd would work. Oct 2nd is National Learn to Play D&D Day, or something like that, some promo from WotC to reach out to new, young players. The 9th is our Fall Auction. Of course, the 30th is Halloween weekend.


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2004)

Seeing as ENWorld's thread subscription table seems to have gotten hosed, I'll send an email to the gameday list and ask people to stop by and state a preference.

The 16th is a nice, round number, but 23 has numerological significance. A tough choice!


----------



## rowport (Jun 30, 2004)

10/16 works great!  10/23 does not!


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> 10/16 works great!  10/23 does not!



The 23rd it is!

 

Just kiddin' folks...


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 30, 2004)

Personally, I currently have the 2nd, the 9th and the 16th of October free, and I'm scheduled to work on the 23rd and 30th.

I guess that makes my vote for the 16th.


----------



## Mark (Jun 30, 2004)

I have no preference.  Either is fine with me.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 30, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Personally, I currently have the 2nd, the 9th and the 16th of October free, and I'm scheduled to work on the 23rd and 30th.
> 
> I guess that makes my vote for the 16th.



 Then the 16th for me.  We need....Pbartender...there, my.......friends!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 30, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Personally, I currently have the 2nd, the 9th and the 16th of October free, and I'm scheduled to work on the 23rd and 30th.
> 
> I guess that makes my vote for the 16th.




I concur on October 16th.  Thalmin, it might be wise to mention the EN World Game Day during the WotC National Learn to Play D&D Day and the auction.

Also, if we can set a date we can maybe try to start recruiting for events.  Maybe an RPGA table of Living Greyhawk and/or Living Kalamar.  I am a member of COWS (Chicago Order of Weekend Screwballs), an RPGA group that would be a good place to recruit people for the next game day.

Thanks again everyone for a GREAT Game Day.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll have to think about digging up some of my old books and running some 'retro-classic' games...  1st ed. AD&D, and d6 Star Wars maybe.


----------



## Ronin84 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Choice*

Not that my opinion amounts to a hill of beans BUT you all asked, I would prefer the 23rd. And I would give serious thought to running something....(looks around to see if anyone peeking) _something not d20_  

Ok I said it and I would swear to it in a court of law...


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2004)

Ronin84 said:
			
		

> And I would give serious thought to running something....(looks around to see if anyone peeking) _something not d20_



I was pretty close to running HERO this past Gameday, and have also been considering _Burning Wheel_ or _Buffy_. When the next planning thread rolls around, I plan to add in a poll asking how interested people are in other systems.

I mean, besides Synnibar, of course.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 30, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I'll have to think about digging up some of my old books and running some 'retro-classic' games...  1st ed. AD&D, and d6 Star Wars maybe.



 But you promised to run TORG!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 1, 2004)

Either the 16th or the 23rd is OK with me. The only thing I have booked in October is Conception from the 7th-10th in Rosemont.

Also, I am declairing now that I will be running events BOTH sessions and BOTH will happen! Even if I have to create my own players out of Potted Meat, Duct tape, and three week old Jell-o!   

*Awaiting the Dawn / Chapter 1: The Prophet of Benuvale*
D&D 3.5 Alternate world setting (some house rules)  

Benuvale was once a quiet, peaceful village. It was know for its lush crops but, when not a single Benuvalen farmer came to the Royal Harvest Festival to show their wares, rumors began. Rumors of curses and misfortune plaguing the village, of an unknown priest holding them at bay, and of many unnatural deaths; rumors that simply do not add up to anything good.
 Join a young Inquisitor and his companions in the first chapter of their story. (10th Level PCs provided)
6 players

*Allied Avengers Assemble!*
Mutants and Masterminds system (Green Ronin) (some home rules)

During the conclusion of the 19th century, strange reports began to appear across the world of people who could crush boulders barehanded, lift trains over their heads, and even fly through the air like a bird! None of these reported sightings were ever given much credence until the emergence of super-humans during World War One. Since that time, several exceptional people have come forward and revealed their unique abilities in the to protect the innocent, to up hold the ideals of their nation, or for profit and fame.
With Germany’s declaration of war upon the world and Hitler’s unveiling of his Ueberstahl armored vehicles and troops, Great Britain has called upon the heroes of the Allied nations to fight for freedom!
Join in a “Golden Age” style romp through an alternate history World War Two! A plethora of Heroes will be provided.
6 players


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2004)

Reid - You should edit your post and save those descriptions on your computer until after Buzz has set a date, until he has finished with his general polling attendees (for various bits of input), and until he has officially called for DM submissions for games.  They sound interesting but you are jumping the gun, which might be problematic for the organizers of the gamedays.

_(...and save me some of that jell-o, please...)_


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 1, 2004)

Like I could plan that far ahead.  All those dates are still open and once a date is set, I can mark it off on my schedule.


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Like I could plan that far ahead.  All those dates are still open and once a date is set, I can mark it off on my schedule.




Rave reviews on your Painting Seminar, Toe.  Don't forget to sign up on my boards and drop me an email after you do so, please.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 1, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> I was pretty close to running HERO this past Gameday, and have also been considering _Burning Wheel_ or _Buffy_. When the next planning thread rolls around, I plan to add in a poll asking how interested people are in other systems.
> 
> I mean, besides Synnibar, of course.



 What, no *Synnibarr*?  What's a Chicago Gameday coming to?


----------



## omokage (Jul 1, 2004)

well, I'll do my best to make it to whichever day gets planned. I also hope to run something, we'll see what.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 1, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> What, no *Synnibarr*?  What's a Chicago Gameday coming to?



Maybe we can convince/coerce Matty to run it again for us?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 1, 2004)

Maybe we can get some of those prized used as games? I know there were a few non-d20 prizes like A/State and (shudder...) Torg.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 1, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> But you promised to run TORG!




*I PROMISED NOTHING!*

But I'll see what I can do...  It all depends whether I can (re)learn the system within four months.


----------



## omokage (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll consider running A|State.


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2004)

The most common complaint in the past, IIRC, has been that there aren't enough d20 games being offered.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 1, 2004)

Well, d20 is the biggest beast so that does make sense. Still, it's kinda of strange that more people don't want to try out other games.

Perhaps some Feng Shui or Unknown Armies could cure that!

Then again, perhaps it's just that due to the short nature of the game, people enjoy being able to pick up and play, almost like a standard card game?


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 1, 2004)

That's probably part of it, Joe...  d20 has become pretty universal, and if you know one d20 game, you can learn another d20 game pretty quickly.

Anyway...  I'd like to see a few non-d20 games, but we certainly should make certain that there are a couple of d20 games in each slot too.


----------



## buzz (Jul 1, 2004)

It really all comes down to what the GMs who volunteer are willing to run; we can't really dictate.  While I realize that non-d20 games probably run a higher risk of empty seats, I would certainly hope that no one feels obligated to run d20 games. The best games are always the ones the GM knows well and enjoys running, regardless of system.

I dunno. I get to play D&D all the time in my regular groups, so when I go to a Gameday, I specifically look for something different. As a GM, I also look at Gameday as an opportunity to pimp a system I think is neat.  But, maybe I'm the exception. As Joe and Pb mention, maybe more people just want to play something they know, rather than have to learn a new system within a 4-hour slot.


----------



## buzz (Jul 1, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> What, no *Synnibarr*?  What's a Chicago Gameday coming to?



Okay, you're in charge of the Synnibar tourney for next Gameday. The first table to TPK wins!


----------



## buzz (Jul 1, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> They sound interesting but you are jumping the gun, which might be problematic for the organizers of the gamedays.



And you never know what hot new RPG might catch your fancy between now and then. It's always a coup to have an event that uses a product with fresh hype. I suspect that if mgrasso had run that Eberron adventure, a lot of people would have jumped ship. 

But, man, it's good to see this kind of enthusiasm. I was half-tempted to start posting my ideas for the next Gameday, too, but I figure it'd be overkill. I'm still recovering from this one!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 1, 2004)

One thing that I think more people should try is the D&D minis. That's a fun game. Perhaps a specific scenario in the second slot with a general info session in the first slot. Some type of prize, maybe a pack from the Giants of Legend?

And all this time I've been using mine just for D&D when I could've been using all of them instead!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 1, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Okay, you're in charge of the Synnibar tourney for next Gameday. The first table to TPK wins!



 No, first table to finish character creation first wins!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 1, 2004)

Dare I suggest it?  Yes, I dare.




			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> But you promised to run TORG!







			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> *I PROMISED NOTHING!*
> 
> But I'll see what I can do...  It all depends whether I can (re)learn the system within four months.








			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> That's probably part of it, Joe...  d20 has become pretty universal, and if you know one d20 game, you can learn another d20 game pretty quickly.
> 
> Anyway...  I'd like to see a few non-d20 games, but we certainly should make certain that there are a couple of d20 games in each slot too.





*TORG d20*, anyone?  Details here.


(running for cover....)


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 1, 2004)

Would it help if I contact someone who might want to run a Living Greyhawk or Living Kalamar event?  Also, how long will we keep the thread open to vote on the date of the next Game Day?


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 1, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Dare I suggest it?  Yes, I dare.
> 
> *TORG d20*, anyone?  Details here.
> 
> (running for cover....)




Too bad they've only got the first two chapters up.


----------



## buzz (Jul 1, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Would it help if I contact someone who might want to run a Living Greyhawk or Living Kalamar event?



Certainly. A LG or LK game would probably be a good draw. I dunno if we need to be working too hard on this right now, though. We've got three-and-a-half months...



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Also, how long will we keep the thread open to vote on the date of the next Game Day?



I'm fine leaving the thread open as long as people want to post. We still haven't seen any photos yet! 

It does seem that 10/16 is leading 10/23 by a good margin, though. I say we pencil that in as the official date unless there's a flood of requests in the next few days.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 2, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Reid - You should edit your post and save those descriptions on your computer until after Buzz has set a date, until he has finished with his general polling attendees (for various bits of input), and until he has officially called for DM submissions for games.  They sound interesting but you are jumping the gun, which might be problematic for the organizers of the gamedays.




Sorry, but I am accustom to having to list my events with Origins/Gencon by Christmas. That is a full 6-8 months before the con. Ack!



			
				Buzz said:
			
		

> _And you never know what hot new RPG might catch your fancy between now and then. It's always a coup to have an event that uses a product with fresh hype. I suspect that if mgrasso had run that Eberron adventure, a lot of people would have jumped ship._




As far as I know, there isn't anything coming out by October that I "just gota buy/run!"




			
				Mark said:
			
		

> (...and save me some of that jell-o, please...)






			
				Three Week Old JELL-O said:
			
		

> Sorry Mark but, I am going steady with a Gelatinous Cube right now. Thanks for the offer though



Eeewwwww.....


----------



## Mark (Jul 2, 2004)

_There go my holiday plans..._


----------



## thalmin (Jul 2, 2004)

Is Mark being outed as a Jellophile?


----------



## Mark (Jul 2, 2004)

_There's always room..._


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 2, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> As far as I know, there isn't anything coming out by October that I "just gota buy/run!"




Greetings, Citizen.

The Computer wishes to inform you that Paranoia XP is due to be published this August.  Game play is mandatory.

Failure to play Paranoia XP is treason.  Treason is punishable by summary execution.

The Computer is your friend.

Thank you, and have a nice day.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2004)

Not to mention _d20 Future_, _Tekumel_, GURPS 4e, _Fireborn_, _Trinity_ d20, Eden's _Beyond Human_, the Star Wars minis game...

I am such a game whore.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 2, 2004)

So it sounds like there is some potential for numerous games here, but perhaps we need a poll? "Given limited time at a one day convention, what would you play?"


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2004)

I do plan to post a poll in the next planning thread.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 2, 2004)

Do we know what the physical capacity of the place is? How many tables and chairs? I'm assuming that each table is pretty much good for one GM and a her players? That way we could have a maximum # of potential slots or something along those lines in the planning phases.

And were there enough comments on the whole dual-dueling GMs and how did that work out? I heard good and bad thigns about it and was sorry to have missed it as the table filled up before I finished my breakfast. I like the idea of prizes for performance. Perhaps some other goal oriented RPGing can be done via scenarios like one of the Warhammer games as opposed to a kill 'em all style?


----------



## thalmin (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Do we know what the physical capacity of the place is? How many tables and chairs? I'm assuming that each table is pretty much good for one GM and a her players? That way we could have a maximum # of potential slots or something along those lines in the planning phases.



We currently have six 4x8 tables, including the roleplay room, plus two 6x10 and one 4x6 minis tables. We only have about 6 stools for the minis tables, and we have way more than enough chairs for the other tables.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 3, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We currently have six 4x8 tables, including the roleplay room, plus two 6x10 and one 4x6 minis tables. We only have about 6 stools for the minis tables, and we have way more than enough chairs for the other tables.




So we could have about nine games going! That's a pretty good amount of space that can be filled out with games if needed. Something to keep in mind when deciding what games will be run.


----------



## Kaledor (Jul 4, 2004)

*Khan's Press Prizes*



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Khan's Press winners: Your email addresses have been sent to Khan's Press. I'm not sure if they want to contact you directly with instructions for claiming prizes, or if you can just pick a product and them email them. I've asked for clarification, so I'll let everyone know.




Hi all.
Sorry for the delay.  The man in charge of prizes (me) temporarily blinded one of his eyes and by doctors orders was unable to focus (read emails) for the last week...  anyways... 
Emails have been sent out and just follow the instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2004)

Ouch! Hope you're okay, Kaledor. 

Just so it's official, most of the responses to what date we should set for next gameday came out in support of Oct 16th, so I'd like to go ahead and make it official. Look for a planning thread sometime in August.

And where are the pics? Painfully? Trev?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 6, 2004)

I know someone was snapping pictures. It'll be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 6, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I know someone was snapping pictures. It'll be interesting to see how they turn out.





I may at some point put some captions on these pictures, but until then, just figure them out for yourself. 

I myself am quite fond of the shot I have of Reidzilla, Barendd's and my first fatality in the tournament.  Well played, sir!

https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/jjambros/www/Pix/6-26 Chicago Gameday VII/


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 7, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I myself am quite fond of the shot I have of Reidzilla, Barendd's and my first fatality in the tournament.  Well played, sir!




_*I will have my revenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Ronin84 (Jul 7, 2004)

Trev,

Thank your friend for the bunny ears, that made me smile 

Greg


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I may at some point put some captions on these pictures, but until then, just figure them out for yourself.



Booyah, sir. Booyah.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Buzz, are you going to put some of the pix on the website? Also, if Oct. 16th is the official date, shall I start on a new banner ad? I could probably work up some flyers & posters too, if I start early.
I know it is still a ways off but I am also creating the pre-reg & onsite books for Conception. As such my free time will be limited the closer it gets to October.

let me know.


----------



## Mark (Jul 8, 2004)

Cool pics!


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2004)

I was certainly thinking about putting some of the pix on the site. 

As for the banner ad, I would hold off just a bit. I want to re-do the look of the site a bit, and the ad should reflect that look.


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Either the 16th or the 23rd is OK with me. The only thing I have booked in October is Conception from the 7th-10th in Rosemont.
> 
> Also, I am declairing now that I will be running events BOTH sessions and BOTH will happen! Even if I have to create my own players out of Potted Meat, Duct tape, and three week old Jell-o!
> 
> ...




What?  No Darwin's World?

Anyway, I can come on the 23rd, but not on the 16th.


----------

